# my projects and builds



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well i would have to say it was this site that got me back into building again...........
i was away for awile and came across this site, witch i would say ive learned alot from you guys on here so far, ive pm'ed alot of guys askin alot of questions, and tryin to get as much info about everything as i can, and this is what your info got me.

take a look and tell me what you think.


all replys welcome 


ill start with my project 70 monte

the seats are done in the interior, there painted hok snow white pearl, with no clear, and the its flocked with grey carpet , still need to do the dash, and kick panels





































door jams finished, thanks mini................ j/k :biggrin:  



















trunk, with scratch built rack









and pumps from homie dough...... thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You need to use the vary buttom tag bro on your photobucket acount !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

project 40



















c-notched and bagged, still needs paint and some detail









motor pics..... its a 5.0 svt cobra motor, wired!



























and last but not least, project 64
lots a projects here

still need a little bit more foil, and a trunk, motor and interior


















up









down





















































let me know what you guys think  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

here a pic of the seats done snow white pearl, with no clear


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i was thinkin about naming the monte layitlow, cause it was info from you guys that helped me with it


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

damn bro graet job on the 64 cant wait to see the monte n the truck keep it up homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 12 2007, 06:32 PM~9211545
> *Lookin good homie. :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shark_capone_@Nov 12 2007, 06:33 PM~9211555
> *damn bro graet job on the 64 cant wait to see the monte n the truck keep it up homie
> *



thanks capone


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
great pics!!!!
now I see how you do door jambs !!! thanks
great work like them all !!! keep goin !!
what brand orange is that on impala ??? thats poppin !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 12 2007, 06:38 PM~9211600
> *hey homie
> great pics!!!!
> now I see how you do door jambs !!! thanks
> ...



its testors red, i just thined it out with some enamel thiner, and shot it threw my air brush, the lighting is kinda weird


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u got some killer builds goin here.... keep up the good work homie!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this is the photo booth i built, from foam board. and a under cabinet floresent light


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 06:42 PM~9211629
> *u got some killer builds goin here.... keep up the good work homie!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

paint booth made from carboard and tape









it need a exsaust fan


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some kits i picked up at the flee market, for 3 bucks a peice, full kits!

the 57 had a busted back and front piler


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some pics of the chopper i did, still needs plumed and wired










heat taped pipes


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

HOK kandy paint for the monte


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

that chopper is bitchen


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 12 2007, 07:59 PM~9212286
> *that chopper is bitchen
> *



thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey homie i like that 40 ford p/u i like it just like that with no bed keep it up homie  :thumbsup: 

digin that chopper what kit is that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 12 2007, 08:09 PM~9212366
> *hey homie i like that 40 ford p/u  i like it just like that with no bed keep it up homie    :thumbsup:
> 
> digin that chopper what kit is that
> *


i think it was the aces wild kit! you can get -um at wal-mart!


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

is that the hok ready to spray that comes in a kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 12 2007, 08:31 PM~9212514
> *is that the hok ready to spray that comes in a kit?
> *


its ready to spray but i bought them seperate, 7 bucks a peice from black gold


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin good dropped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Nov 12 2007, 08:41 PM~9212588
> *Lookin good dropped
> *


thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 06:42 PM~9211629
> *u got some killer builds goin here.... keep up the good work homie!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 12 2007, 08:09 PM~9212366
> *hey homie i like that 40 ford p/u  i like it just like that with no bed keep it up homie    :thumbsup:
> 
> digin that chopper what kit is that
> *




that 40 ford was my first project and i tried to extend the rear fenders with some sheet styreen and some puddy and got it all effed up, so i ditched the bed itself and i am gonna run it without the bed! 

how can i get a underconstruction decal for the windsheild?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks like you have been taking great notes caue you are putting all the tricks to use

great work!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 13 2007, 09:00 AM~9216687
> *looks like you have been taking great notes caue you are putting all the tricks to use
> 
> great work!!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro, means alot for some of you guys to see it!

thanks again bro
:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn bro, your well on your way!! Alot of great looking projects, keep it up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2007, 10:08 AM~9216856
> *Damn bro,  your well on your way!!  Alot of great looking projects, keep it up.
> *



thanks bro, means alot!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am lovin the 40!!! nice work!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 13 2007, 11:12 AM~9217153
> *i am lovin the 40!!! nice work!!!!
> *



thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Drop ! Nice builds you got started here ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 02:50 PM~9218086
> *Hey  Drop !  Nice    builds  you  got  started  here  ! Thanks  for  sharing !
> *



thanks mini, now lets see if i can finish one! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Have you posted any finish kit on LIL yet ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 02:56 PM~9218130
> *Have  you  posted  any  finish  kit  on LIL    yet ?
> *



not yet, this is realy my first thread, i started one way back, but i just didnt know what i was doin i guess, so what you see right now is where im at on all of the projects.

more soon to come on the monte tho


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Cool Deal ! Keep this theard here for all your projects ! And up coming builds ! Post your updates and what have you here ! 

But when you start to finish some get you a display topic to show case your finished work ! it will be easier to follow and see what you got finished !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 03:09 PM~9218221
> *Cool  Deal !  Keep  this  theard  here  for  all  your  projects !  And  up coming  builds  !  Post    your  updates  and  what    have  you  here  !
> 
> But  when you  start  to  finish  some  get  you  a  display  topic  to  show case  your  finished  work !  it  will  be  easier  to  follow  and  see  what  you  got  finished  !
> *



thanks mini, i will do that!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You got some very clean build homie Im diggin the 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

X-2 BRO NICE RIDES


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks homies! 

ill keep everyone up-dated here real soon


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THAT 64 IS BAD BRO KEEP US POSTED


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 14 2007, 05:48 PM~9227874
> *THAT 64 IS BAD BRO KEEP US POSTED
> *


oh 4 sure! 4 sure big homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i realy like that red 6 4 . that is a tight ass set up on whens it guna be done and are you going to do the smae to the montie?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 14 2007, 11:04 PM~9230249
> *i realy like that red 6 4 . that is a tight ass set up on whens it guna be done and are you going to do the smae to the montie?
> *



naw the monte will not have a working suspention, but i plan on getting the 64 done soon after the monte is done


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the rides look good..im totally diggin the 40 ford..how did u make that c-notch please let me know i cant make one for one of my trucks..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 17 2007, 01:54 AM~9246293
> *the rides look good..im totally diggin the 40 ford..how did u make that c-notch please let me know i  cant make one for one of my trucks..
> *






the whole frame from the cab back is from one of those japanese model trucks (Nissan). cut the frame from the 40-Ford up front and grafted it to the Nissan frame out back.

its kinda shitty....i spent 30 bucks just for a frame!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sorry for the delay fellas.....its been a LONG and rough weekend!!!!!!
i got time in on the 70 Monte though.

under body - pearl white
frame - candy dipped oriental blue (it look anadized blue).
rear end - same color
chrome undies up front
springs - chrome with blackwash (thanks Mini!)

pics are coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks for the tip...i might have one of those chassis layin around.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok here are some pics of up2date progress on the 70 monte 

chrome undies up front









painted rearend and and control arms out back, the under body is snow white pearl, and the frame is oreintal blue, from house of kolors 



















quick mock-up of the motor


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

the light is takein out the chrom molding in the pic, bmf on all the trim on door panels










some wire i found at the craft store, do you think it would be good for hard line?
let me know










and it was only like 96 cents 

and i got some of this too, for pump hoses, just paint to the color of your likeing, these were a buck,










wire up against a pump, and its bendable


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i smoothed out the radio and some gauges, and will ad my own radio, made from scratch










pics mocked up with the gold d's


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

pics mocked up with the candy dipped spokes



















the motor painted the same color as frame, wheels and soon to be the body as well



















and the trunk, with rack done too, not a bad flock job i might add too










let me know what you think soo far fellas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

a few more i found...... better pics of the wheels


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 20 2007, 12:06 PM~9265705
> *looking good homie
> *



thanks homie


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW! Nice work on the monte! i love it so far! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 20 2007, 12:47 PM~9265967
> *WOW! Nice work on the monte!  i love it so far! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie 

couldnt have done it with out you and the frame you sent me, thanks again linc, one hell of a hook up right there!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 20 2007, 09:48 AM~9265981
> *thanks homie
> 
> couldnt have done it with out you and the frame you sent me, thanks again linc, one hell of a hook up right there!
> *


Your welcome bro! glad to help! :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hey what hulix did u use for the 40 ford..i was just wondering becuz im lookin for parts for the hilux


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 20 2007, 02:13 PM~9266528
> *hey what hulix did u use for the 40 ford..i was just wondering becuz im lookin for parts for the hilux
> *



i used Toyota truck custom ver. 2 - its the black Toyota truck..not the white one.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got the motor just about done, will post pics sometime soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn.... i cant get no love!


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

any bodygot models for sale


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

naw homie..nothing for sale but there is a modeler wanted add for that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

had 2 get this thread back on the front page!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn bro... I love that ford!! Good lookin rides ya got man. Thats for sure!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 22 2007, 08:06 PM~9283773
> *Damn bro... I love that ford!! Good lookin rides ya got man. Thats for sure!
> *



thanks homie, and you should have a pm come'n' soon


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice builds you got there. Truck looks pretty tight


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 22 2007, 09:44 PM~9284303
> *Nice builds you got there.  Truck looks pretty tight
> *



thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

had to bring it back up, it was on page 50-some


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

if u use the black hilux do u want to get rid of the grill to it...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 1 2007, 02:27 AM~9346191
> *if u use the black hilux do u want to get rid of the grill to it...
> *


pm me your addy homie, i think i still have it, ill send it out!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

up-dates on the monte


painted




























outside


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

little bit of mockin up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and the next project, after the 70 is done

a sneek peek




















comments and feed back welcome

thanks for lookin


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2007, 08:42 AM~9378704
> *and the next project, after the 70 is done
> 
> a sneek peek
> ...




NIOCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 5 2007, 11:45 AM~9378716
> *NIOCE!!!!!!!!
> *



:yes: yea man...... ha :biggrin: 

thanks homie


----------



## GotLOWstandards (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 5 2007, 08:45 AM~9378716
> *NIOCE!!!!!!!!
> *



This..is gonna be BAD ASS! :nicoderm:


----------



## GotLOWstandards (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2007, 08:42 AM~9378704
> *and the next project, after the 70 is done
> 
> a sneek peek
> ...



This is gonna be BAD ASS!!!
:nicoderm:


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey that project 64' is clean..i jus got one questin,how do you make it raise up and down like that?...i been tryin to figure that for a while now....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dsnvogues_@Dec 6 2007, 12:46 PM~9387986
> *Hey that project 64' is clean..i jus got one questin,how do you make it raise up and down like that?...i been tryin to figure that for a while now....
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338772




right here homie....... its all on the site for the taking!! if you look all around on this site, you learn alot!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well here we are with the last insaulments of pics for project monte, its done pretty much, the body got warped somewhere down the line, and nothing would fit right after that, i damn near broke the bitch, tryin to fit the body on, the doors started saggin afterther body was on ?? dont understand that shit at all...... :dunno: but all in all, this was my first build!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

oh yeah... and the doors wont stay closed from it being warped!!! makes me wanna :barf: you get the point











but thanks for looking, this is my first whip! ill try and take some outside pics of it sometime soon, when it stops snowin!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and i picked this up the other day 



















some gel pens with flake in it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY DROPPED ! 


It sounds like you had a hand full of problems with this build but DUDE IT LOOKS KILLER ! You choose a bad ass color and the detail you added is nice and clean ! 

WHat kinda of paint did you use ? Some paints get HOT ! As the paint starts to cure the chemical reaction causes heat ! When some paints cure they get hot enough to warp are plastic kits ! 


And Also some time if you mix companies the will react causeing a heat like reaction that will also cause the warpping ! 

All i use in PPG, Dupont , Matrix, And American Finishes Auto Paints ! I self thin mine and reduce it Some times you can add to much thinner it will MELT the plastic or to much Activator with shrink the plastic ! 

Next time you choice a color to spary grab a junk body and spray it and see if you have any problems ! 

KEEP UP THE GOOD BUILDING ! DONT LET THE SET BACKS FROM THIS BUILD HOLD YOU BACK FROM BUILDING !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2007, 10:17 AM~9396358
> *and i picked this up the other day
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Now your going to steal my spot light ! YOU GOT A SET OF THEM PENS ! :biggrin: 

I never had good luck with that second set ! The flake never seem to came out for me ! 

Remeber that the ink wont dry till you clear it and they have a hard time flowing on glossy colors ! You might have to wet sand the color to get the pens to work ! 


What i do is spary all my color , foil , then the pens , then the clear !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks mini............... but the paint is house of kolors kandy orental blue, i got it pre mixed, but i never thought of that, and it makes alot of sence

the paint was of course in three stages

flat white

then snow white pearl

then the candy blue on top of that... 


but i think thats what pisses me off the most, is that i tried to put alot of detail in this for my first build, and my expectations were high as hell for this and to my standards ..... i think it turned out like shit! 


but ill just have to move on and put this one behind me, and start the next, and get better as i go! 

but not a bad start tho huh mini? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 7 2007, 12:25 PM~9396405
> *LOL!    Now  your  going    to    steal  my  spot  light  !  YOU  GOT  A  SET  OF  THEM  PENS !  :biggrin:
> 
> I  never  had  good  luck  with  that second  set !  The  flake  never  seem  to  came  out    for  me  !
> ...



ahhhh see........ i wasnt sure to clear, then foil, or foil then clear...... thanks for clearin that up mini.

and i had to hop on some gel pens, after what i seen you do with some!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i just wanted to say that your ride are sick


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> but i think thats what pisses me off the most, is that i tried to put alot of detail in this for my first build, and my expectations were high as hell for this and to my standards ..... i think it turned out like shit!
> but ill just have to move on and put this one behind me, and start the next, and get better as i go!
> 
> hey homie
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> > but i think thats what pisses me off the most, is that i tried to put alot of detail in this for my first build, and my expectations were high as hell for this and to my standards ..... i think it turned out like shit!
> > but ill just have to move on and put this one behind me, and start the next, and get better as i go!
> >
> > hey homie
> ...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

DAMN! this rack is sick! nice detail dropped!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 14 2007, 09:25 PM~9455854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 Great detail....keep it going :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 14 2007, 09:25 PM~9455854
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks linc.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 14 2007, 09:42 PM~9455931
> *X2 Great detail....keep it going  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well its time for some up-dates

as you all know, the monte turned out ............... well just ok to me, so i moved on from that and started my project s-10, i started the paint, witch ................ dont laugh.......... but it consisted of a light gray primer, then a light coat of gold spray glitter ( witch lays real good if you spray from a foot and a half away ) then a light coat of testors transparent candy red, then while still tacky, a light mist of the gold glitter spray, then 2 wet coats of the testors candy red, then one more mist of the spray glitter, then 3 wet coats of HOK clear, and this is what i came up with.......................................... not bad huh?




















the cab and fenders arnt done yet, the paint got to thick on the fenders, i had to sand down and redo



















the bed still need to be smoothed out, the tail lights are filled, i just need to make a roll pan, and fiil it in smooth as well


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and then we have the project 65, witch i started just to pass some time, and get threw the holidays, but its turnin out not to bad.


i ajusted the front suspention, and turned the wheels, but this is how i wanted the monte to sit, but we all know how that turned out!










the badges are sanded down, so come time to paint, the decals will lay better to a flat surface




























i have more done, i still need to take more pics, the motor is almost done ( just need wired up ) and the interior is done.................. pics are come-n


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

not bad huh?


















:0 

very nice! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 21 2007, 01:32 PM~9501065
> *not bad huh?
> 
> 
> ...



thanks linc.

where you been homie? how are things going? better i hope :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

most action this thread has ever seen! 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: [email protected], greenwithenvy1981, Linc, spikekid999, lowvanman


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2007, 10:46 AM~9501149
> *thanks linc.
> 
> where you been homie? how are things going? better i hope  :thumbsup:
> *


better!?...... well, i live on my own now! but i wont whore you topic with my problems! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

You got some mad skill bro! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok sence ive been away for about a month now it seams....... without being able to get to a computer, with family, and work, i did manage to get some work on the 65 

and happy new year everyone :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and everything is done and this is the finished product


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

a little bit of pin stripe on the trunk














































not bad i guess...... its model master spray paint from testors, and cleared also with model masters as well, it didnt turn out to bad, but i also need a exsaust fan for my spray booth, there is some little dust bunnys in the paint!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looking good man! Damn you work fast though! :biggrin:


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dang i feel bad for missin this topic,,,

LOVE THAT 65


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks homies


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BADASS 65!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep it up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 05:32 AM~9628137
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: keep it up
> *



thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 05:32 AM~9628137
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: keep it up
> *



thanks homie....... i got some more kits coming soon


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i took some outside pics of the 65


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got this goin for the pro street / pro touring build off.



















just a little somethin for now! 

i also got this for it as well


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin good!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what i got goin on for the pro-street/ pro-touring build off














































its a 502 big block, with nitris 










and this is what it looked like b4 i changed the front suspention


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro, how clean is that resin on the motor??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 5 2008, 12:25 PM~9868896
> *thats sik bro, how clean is that resin on the motor??
> *





It was pretty good..it needs a lot more cleanin up then regluar plastic. 

Thanks homie!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats cool, well it looks good when painted, you did a good job, that monte is lookin killer too bro, nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im not much for all this pro street stuff but this ride looks slick, and when this montes done its gonna look even more crazier bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

This is going to be one clean Monte  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 5 2008, 02:05 PM~9869502
> *thats cool, well it looks good when painted, you did a good job, that monte is lookin killer too bro, nice :thumbsup:
> *




thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2008, 03:01 PM~9869811
> *im not much for all this pro street stuff but this ride looks slick, and when this montes done its gonna look even more crazier bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks homie........ i just added a 6 inch cowl on the hood, and shaved all the moldings , around the side windows and the bottom body moldings too............. will post pics soon. 

and i still dont know what color to paint it?!?!? :dunno:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo bro paint that shit candy royal blue with a black hood, that monte would look sick, just a thought :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

OR TRY A METALLIC BLACK WITH PERIL AND FLAT BLACK HOOD AND RIMS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i was doing some thinking....... and maybe some cosmic silver, with heavy flake, with pearl candy red racing stripes and a flat black hood.

:dunno: all your ideahs sound good too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well i worked on my first cowl hood, and oppened this one up, and got rid of the side body moldings and the side window moldings

let me know what you think


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok fellas...... i got some updates on my monte for the pro/street build off, i got it painted and pretty much just put it together and add some little detail here and there and shes good to go.
















































the light in my photo booth does this car no justice














































let me know what you think?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this monte is gonna be bad ass! :biggrin: nice job so far!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

monte looking nice..... not sure about thee black hood though... :uh:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

That Monte looks outstanding!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro that monte is lookin sick bro, nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks homies !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 20 2008, 12:15 PM~9985806
> *monte looking nice..... not sure about thee black hood though... :uh:
> *




i thought you would like the silver and black? raider pride.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 21 2008, 12:44 PM~9994781
> *sik work bro :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok ...... i got this done just in time for the pro-street build off.

between working and packing , getting ready to move here tomorrow, i managed to get it done.

let me know what you think.




































































































all feed back is welcome


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

bad ass work homie


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I am just speechless .
this monte is just plain awesome !!!!!
you did 1 hellava job . be proud of this 1 !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
what was the paint and clear you used ?? looks damn good. damn nice shine to it.
I think shaving the trim off the bottom was a good idea too. it gives it a real clean look.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Mar 1 2008, 12:35 AM~10062257
> * bad ass work homie
> *



thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 1 2008, 06:26 AM~10063808
> *I am just speechless .
> this monte is just plain awesome !!!!!
> you did 1 hellava job . be proud of this 1 !!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...




thanks big homie! 

i used model master plymouth silver.

and i used a white primer, and wet sanded the primer coat with a 2400, and a3200 polishing cloth until it was smooth, and then aplied the silver, and then cleared... 3 coats of clear.
let dry for like 3 or 4 days...... and then i wet sanded with 3600 to 12000 grit from the polishing kit! 

i would recomend everyone on here to pick them selves up a polishing kit, i think it took my model to the next level! for 20 bucks, your paint can look like glass!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

My latest project! A 6 Duce Bel Air..let me know what you think!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SIK ASS MONTE BRO, THAT DUECE IS LOOKIN GOOD TOO, WHAT COLOR IS THAT?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2008, 11:21 AM~10150286
> *SIK ASS MONTE BRO, THAT DUECE IS LOOKIN GOOD TOO, WHAT COLOR IS THAT?
> *


 thanks homie, and the paint is all dupli color, blue metal specks on bottom and super white on top. and i bought them out of clear too. now i need a single carb intake or a tpi set up.............. anyone?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like the 61 homie :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 12 2008, 03:02 PM~10151744
> *i like the 61 homie :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks homie. and its a duece bel air.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well i guess ive been slackin a bit, found this on page 5, ill have pics up 2morrow i promise.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the cars r tyght i like the paint job on the 62 whats up with the s10?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i screwed the paint up , and dipped it, and the paint kinda ate threw the fender, and the bed was warped real bad, so it kinda got boxed up , 4 a later day. its a shame,it was lookin good 4 a minute.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i know how that feels bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sucks dont it? the fender looks like its wavein at me,the paint turned the plastic 2 puddy in some spots.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

what putty do you use, i am using tamiya green putty i believe, and it eats the plastic sometimes...pisses me off....  :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

noo i said the paint turned plactic to puddy, haha, but i use tamyia puddy but not the green stuff, its grey,and ive had it melt thin styrenn and turned to mush.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

?? why dont you guys use bondo? works fine for me no melting .oh and that montie gives me the willys. to bad for the 6 4 though got me working on mine though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Alright fella's..as promised! Pics of the 6 Duece bein painted and cleared.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

That was 4 or 5 light and medium coats of dupli-color clear.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that six two is clean!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work! like the detail on the emblems!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

After 4 or 5 days of gassin out, wetsanded with 3200 to 12,000 grit micromesh cloth.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

She's as smooth as glass and she's flaked out!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

[email protected]y to lay some clear !













From Da' Burgh..incase you forgot !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam bro that looks sweet


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 25 2008, 02:35 PM~10251298
> *dam bro that looks sweet
> *


 thanks homie, i guess my paint skills comein up huh?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 25 2008, 02:35 PM~10251298
> *dam bro that looks sweet
> *


 thanks homie, i guess my paint skills comein up huh?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 25 2008, 02:35 PM~10251298
> *dam bro that looks sweet
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 25 2008, 02:23 PM~10251186
> *that six two is clean!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice work!  like the detail on the emblems!
> *


 thanks big homie, paint skillz are comein up huh?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

duece is lookin hella sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 25 2008, 04:14 PM~10252104
> *duece is lookin hella sweet bro :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks homie.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

paint looks great u use duplicolor paint right? what clear do u use?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 25 2008, 10:21 PM~10255147
> *paint looks great u use duplicolor paint right? what clear do u use?
> *


 its all dupli-color , primer, blue metal specs, super white on top, and dupli-color clear too.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2008, 07:29 PM~10255249
> *its all dupli-color , primer, blue metal specs, super white on top, and dupli-color clear too.
> *


It looks good homie but if theres one thing i can tell u is to stop using that duplicolor clear. If ur gonna use can clear, try the testors high gloss. So far i think its the best stuff in a can and thats all i use......for now. U can shoot it right on top of that duplicolor stuff but just dont spray it the other way around.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea paint looks great ive gotten way better 2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2008, 01:27 PM~10251226
> *After 4 or 5 days of gassin out, wetsanded with 3200 to 12,000 grit micromesh cloth.
> 
> 
> ...


1301s,,,,i want..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 25 2008, 10:39 PM~10255368
> *It looks good homie but if theres one thing i can tell u is to stop using that duplicolor clear. If ur gonna use can clear, try the testors high gloss. So far i think its the best stuff in a can and thats all i use......for now. U can shoot it right on top of that duplicolor stuff but just dont spray it the other way around.
> *


thanks homie, but whats wrong with dupli clear? and ill try the testors over the dupli clear, thanks smalls


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2008, 10:50 PM~10255509
> *1301s,,,,i want..
> *


 talk 2 ryan homie, im sure he can find you a couple sets.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2008, 08:12 PM~10255750
> *thanks homie, but whats wrong with dupli clear? and ill try the testors over the dupli clear, thanks smalls
> *


If ur talkin about the duplicolor can stuff u'll see, trust me.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2008, 10:18 PM~10255815
> *talk 2 ryan homie, im sure he can find you a couple sets.
> *


thot i might get em cheaper off ya..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2008, 11:25 PM~10255902
> *thot i might get em cheaper off ya..
> *


 i only got 2 other sets of wheels homie, one is a gold set with a chrome lip, and a set of deep dish gold Ds and thats it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 25 2008, 11:19 PM~10255827
> *If ur talkin about the duplicolor can stuff u'll see, trust me.
> *


 tell me homie, i dont wanna fuck up a whip, whats wrong with dupli color clear, turns yellow? i figured it would be good,cause its auto paint.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

duplicolor clear sometimes will wrinkle the paint or spot parts of the paint.... stay away from it :twak:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2008, 10:38 PM~10256036
> *tell me homie, i dont wanna fuck up a whip, whats wrong with dupli color clear, turns yellow? i figured it would be good,cause its auto paint.
> *


yea it yellows. aint shiny enuf, so much wrong with it,,it made me have to redo the car i painted..


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2008, 08:38 PM~10256036
> *tell me homie, i dont wanna fuck up a whip, whats wrong with dupli color clear, turns yellow? i figured it would be good,cause its auto paint.
> *


The shine u got now wont last a week unless u got ur own method of makin it look good and last. Dont get me wrong, it wont fuck up ur car but im pretty sure ull be more pleased with the testors stuff. The testors stuff does tend to turn yellow over whites but that takes a while. Just try it. It wont hurt to try something different.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i use colorplace.... wal mart shit :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

smallz....... thanks 4 the look out homie, ill give that testors clear a try, and does anybody wax there models, if so, what wax do you use?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

After the 6Duece is done this is the next project! 





































I think she's gonna get some Mondo wires!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats gonna be sick bro, i wann build me one of those too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 27 2008, 10:50 AM~10266907
> *thats gonna be sick bro, i wann build me one of those too.
> *


 the kit is from like 72, anybody know how much its worth? and thanks homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good already


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 27 2008, 01:59 PM~10268166
> *looks good already
> *


 thanks big homie.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this is number 3 for 2008


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 that was a fast build! looks great bro! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 7 2008, 08:08 AM~10353785
> *this is number 3 for 2008
> 
> 
> ...


was this the green monte?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 7 2008, 12:49 PM~10354614
> *was this the green monte?
> *


 yes sir............. that was the green promo i got off of you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2008, 11:46 AM~10354084
> *:0  that was a fast build!  looks great bro! :biggrin:
> *


 thanks linc................ it was only a promo :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 7 2008, 11:29 AM~10355449
> *yes sir............. that was the green promo i got off of you homie. :biggrin:
> *


damn looks killer bro now you can send it back :biggrin: 














j/k :biggrin: nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

funny guy! i bet they never expected them promos to look like this back in 78 huh?


----------



## GotLOWstandards (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 7 2008, 08:08 AM~10353785
> *this is number 3 for 2008
> 
> 
> ...



Hey dropped! This one is my favorite so far.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I like the Monte also. Very nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 9 2008, 12:53 PM~10372144
> *I like the Monte also. Very nice.
> *


 thanks homie.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GotLOWstandards_@Apr 9 2008, 12:35 PM~10371989
> *Hey dropped! This one is my favorite so far.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks little homie. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

This is number 4 for the year..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn lookin good dropped i havnt finished one this year lol guess the contest build will b the first


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 2 2008, 03:32 PM~10561016
> *damn lookin good dropped i havnt finished one this year lol guess the contest build will b the first
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

lookin good bro! nice detail! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 2 2008, 05:17 PM~10561679
> *lookin good bro! nice detail! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, when are you postin up?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that duece looks damn good. Don't forget the head lights.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2008, 05:48 PM~10563051
> *that duece looks damn good.  Don't forget the head lights.
> *


X-2 THAT'S WHAT HAPPEN TO ME AT THE LAST SHOW. 
LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin sweet Jeff....im in the same boat as jake..damned if ill get anything finished with these friggin buildoffs!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2008, 08:48 PM~10563051
> *that duece looks damn good.  Don't forget the head lights.
> *


damn headlights...... i always over look them, and dont know why! thanks homie.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 2 2008, 08:50 PM~10563062
> *X-2 THAT'S WHAT HAPPEN TO ME AT THE LAST SHOW.
> LOOKING GOOD BRO.
> *


i always forget those damn things, and dont know why. thanks biggs.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 2 2008, 09:04 PM~10563131
> *lookin sweet  Jeff....im in the same boat as jake..damned if ill get anything finished with these friggin buildoffs!
> *


just grab one and put in work, i try not to start one untill im done with the last.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Impala don't look to bad Dropped ! Keep on building and stacking up the build count on 08 !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2008, 11:24 PM~10564113
> *Impala  don't  look  to  bad  Dropped  !    Keep  on building    and  stacking  up  the  build  count  on  08 !
> *


thanks mini, just tring to keep pace with the big dogs.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 2 2008, 04:26 PM~10562529
> *thanks homie, when are you postin up?
> *


haha! when i get off my ass! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 2 2008, 11:37 PM~10564218
> *haha! when i get off my ass! :biggrin:
> *


get it crackin bro. i smell a call out. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 2 2008, 08:53 PM~10564316
> *get it crackin bro. i smell a call out. :biggrin:
> *


hahaha! dont do that! i will lose! haha! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 3 2008, 12:00 AM~10564362
> *hahaha! dont do that! i will lose!  haha! :biggrin:
> *


haha im just bustin your nutz bro.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

haha! i know! but id still lose! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 3 2008, 01:49 AM~10564907
> *haha! i know! but id still lose! :biggrin:
> *


i think it would be a good one, ive seen your build thread homie. get on the bench, before i buy up all your kits. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2008, 06:57 PM~10568887
> *i think it would be a good one, ive seen your build thread homie. get on the bench, before i buy up all your kits. :biggrin:
> *


you got deep pockets?! i have a few hundred where those came from! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 4 2008, 01:00 AM~10569961
> *you got deep pockets?! i have a few hundred where those came from! :biggrin:
> *


damn....... i thought i had a shit load, with like 5O or so. anything you wanna get rid of? shoot me a pm bro.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey dude! Nice job on the '65! I have a kit that has two or three in it that were started a few years back but never finished. You interested? I will give you a real good deal on them. I just want to see them built and you are a good candidate to do it. :biggrin: Holla back...






> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2008, 09:38 AM~9604653
> *and everything is done and this is the finished product
> 
> *


----------



## GotLOWstandards (Dec 5, 2007)

What's goin on with the wagon?!?! Hmm..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

will have pic of my 77monte,and the rest of my W.I.P. tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Its been a while! This is the wagon for the Dynasty Build-Off


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Shot in clear


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Betos Elco found a new home


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

DAMN! that wagon is BALLER!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good in here homie. What color is on that wagon?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

This is a 57 gasser, still a w.i.p.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

This is in clear


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Some quick mock ups


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

More pics tomorrow!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 18 2008, 12:52 PM~10896605
> *Lookin' good in here homie. What color is on that wagon?
> *


its dupli color metal specs red,with a silver base,with folk art clear cote glaze from wal-mart. :biggrin:


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Paint & foil look great!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Jun 19 2008, 07:44 AM~10903992
> *Paint & foil look great!
> *


thanks kenny :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Jun 19 2008, 07:44 AM~10903992
> *Paint & foil look great!
> *


thanks kenny :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

A couple updates:

77 Monte


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

This is where I am at for 08



















Two more on their way!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Got the chrome in for the wagon and started puttin' in work on the undies!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Some motor shots with billet pulleys.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

the wagon lookin sik homie!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 25 2008, 01:17 PM~10947784
> *the wagon lookin sik homie!!!!
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

say bro how much did it cost to plate it. im looking to get my stuff plated?


looking good btw keep it all up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

pm sent squid. and thanks homie.


----------



## GotLOWstandards (Dec 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GotLOWstandards (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

After pissin' with the front suspension to get it to fit this is the stance..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

These are just some random pics that look clean!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

that is badass homie!!  what color is that?? im gonna paint mine candy red :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good...lets see the hilux


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 26 2008, 04:38 PM~10957195
> *lookin good...lets see the hilux
> *


man thats a future project homie, i still gotta cut out the back of the cab and add the stock cab, and still open up the door up and do somethin with the bed. lots of work on that bitch haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok ive been slackin on keepin up my build thread, so here are some up-dates on the wagon..........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and a future project for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

another future project


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and of course another future project
:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got ahold of these gel pens for 10 bucks


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

LOOKIN' GOOD HOLMES!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

betos elco with her new friend








:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

paint on the wagon......... :0


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

wagon is looking awesome


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice paint!!!! cant wait to see this done!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jul 12 2008, 12:09 PM~11070900
> *LOOKIN' GOOD HOLMES!
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

are those benz rims on thast truck?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2008, 02:53 PM~11071672
> *are those benz rims on thast truck?
> *


naw........ lexus type 3, 19''


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that wagon is lookin sick!!! its gonna be awsome when its done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 13 2008, 01:36 PM~11077070
> *that wagon is lookin sick!!!  its gonna be awsome when its done!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea i just gotta finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2008, 01:12 PM~11071176
> *paint on the wagon.........  :0
> 
> 
> ...


wud up! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

are those gel pens any good?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11088030
> *are those gel pens any good?
> *


dont know yet. i cant get em to work on anything. or any gel pen for that matter. i dont know if i have to wetsand first or what?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Finally got the wagon done for the Dynasty build-off. Its my cleanest one yet!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 holt shit thats a nice wagon!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 17 2008, 01:58 PM~11111849
> *:0 holt shit thats a nice wagon!!!
> *


thanks bro. it took me long enough,but here we are.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

do you have interior pics without the body on!?!? :cheesy: id like to get a better look at your setup! :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks fuckin nice jeff gonna b hard to beat...
i had problems with gel pens when i first got em but i got em to work by writing on paper to get em started then if u hold em at a certain angle they flow good keep trien and you will figure it out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill try um again, and ill try and get pics with the body off,its only taking 3 hoses off.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

that wagon looks awsome bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 17 2008, 03:08 PM~11112392
> *that wagon looks awsome bro
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 17 2008, 12:58 PM~11111849
> *:0 holt shit thats a nice wagon!!!
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
what he said x10 !!!!!!!!!!!!
damn good job homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 17 2008, 03:25 PM~11112511
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> what he said x10 !!!!!!!!!!!!
> damn good job homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


retirement soon greg? :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 17 2008, 02:31 PM~11112564
> *retirement soon greg?  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha might have too huh !!!!! :biggrin: 
I was wondering if you were gonna say something :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

that wagon came out clean homie!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 17 2008, 03:35 PM~11112600
> *hahahaha might have too huh !!!!! :biggrin:
> I was wondering if you were gonna say something  :biggrin:
> *



oh you know i was gonna say something greg, i wasnt gonna let that one fly! haha :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 17 2008, 03:48 PM~11112719
> *that wagon came out clean homie!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats a bad ass wagon bro nice work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 18 2008, 01:46 AM~11117774
> *thats a bad ass wagon bro nice work
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

man that waggon is thight homie !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 18 2008, 03:10 AM~11118124
> *man that waggon is thight homie !
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

nice wagon...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 NICE WAGON BRO, LOVE THE COLOR! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 18 2008, 11:51 AM~11119708
> *:0 NICE WAGON BRO, LOVE THE COLOR! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro...... all rattle can.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

rattle can cracker..your shits ugly as hell man!





























just playin bro...lookin tight as ever...keep it rollin, cant go down now!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

fo sho :biggrin: and when you want something painted bro?


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Very nice  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks ken


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

so whats next on the list jeff the s10 or the hilux?


----------



## Color Coated Cutty (Mar 7, 2006)

damn jeff i did'nt kno your work was lookin like that cuz...... shit looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Color Coated Cutty_@Jul 19 2008, 11:50 AM~11126783
> *damn jeff i did'nt kno your work was lookin like that cuz...... shit looks good homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks tone!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 19 2008, 10:57 AM~11126613
> *so whats next on the list jeff the s10 or the hilux?
> *


i gotta finish up the 57 gasser 1st, then the dime.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:worship: :worship: comin wit some real hot cars homie, much props. Hows that tahoe comin, is it still hoppin?




btw......my wagon said its jealous lol,


















:roflmao: j/k


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i got like 5more of these kits,and i think one of em is goin up in 3wheel,thanks for the inspiration lux


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 23 2008, 04:45 PM~11160340
> *nice work!
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

MORE PICS OF THE 57!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

u got 5 of em...make a limo lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 23 2008, 05:50 PM~11160941
> *u got 5 of em...make a limo lol
> *


nah. not that skilled with the plastic yet, im just getting started with the dremel. i love that thing.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Work Bro....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i never use a dremel for body work it cuts too much and heats up too fast alot of people do but i use the ol xacto and razor saw...what r ur plans for them? u should make at least one lay rockers. what are you gonna do with all the wheels that comes with the kits?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 24 2008, 06:46 AM~11166112
> *Nice Work Bro....
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

might be an ideah 2 put one one its rockers boy,i know one is goin up in 3wheel,i know that much, and if you need a set or two,let me know jake,i got plenty,but the tires are 2 damn thick tho.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i had some on a ranger and the wheels r nice but the wheels r fat as hell lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

anybody out there good with an airbrush?

at what psi do you guys run at, for patern work?

and i should have some pics up this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 21 2008, 10:01 PM~11406714
> *anybody out there good with an airbrush?
> 
> at what psi do you guys run at, for patern work?
> ...



anyone?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

dawg i just set it as low as it can get (allowing paint to spray out and also without a spitting affect.) i also take the lil tip of the airbrush off to make it come out a lil more narrow.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 21 2008, 09:01 PM~11406714
> *anybody out there good with an airbrush?
> 
> at what psi do you guys run at, for patern work?
> ...



Everyone has their own way of doing paint work ! I like to do all mine with taped patterns ! 

I made a whole topic about back in the day ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=254670&hl=

Like i said everyone does their work different ! I keep the medium tip,and niddle in my gun and never change it unless to clean it up , and i keep my psi around 30-40 psi ! 

I have learned to control the paint and clear and i get a better paint job for my self doing them this way ! 

Practice and find the style that works best for you !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2008, 12:21 PM~11410946
> *dawg i just set it as low as it can get (allowing paint to spray out and also without a spitting affect.) i also take the lil tip of the airbrush off to make it come out a lil more narrow.
> *



thanks bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks mini, i have an air reg. comein in,in a couple days, and i wanna get a jump start on my information, so i know what to look out for.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok ive been quiet,but not silent...........



























straight flaked out!

thanks marinate


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

little more


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i also started this as just pratice and it turned out to good not to finish it, im gonna put a detailed blown hemi in it......... let me know what you think


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sweeeet boat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 30 2008, 11:47 PM~11481296
> *sweeeet boat!!!!!!!!!!
> *



thanks bro, it started out just pratice with some new paint skillz, and turned out way too good not to finish it :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

is the boat from the bonneville kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 30 2008, 11:51 PM~11481310
> *is  the boat from the bonneville kit?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2008, 09:54 PM~11481326
> *:yes:
> *



yeah my shop has that kit.....did u build the bonne?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

good choice for the engine :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick paint work homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 30 2008, 11:57 PM~11481344
> *good choice for the engine :thumbsup:
> *



i figured you would like that shit..... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 30 2008, 11:55 PM~11481332
> *yeah my shop has that kit.....did u build the bonne?
> *




nah..... i got the boat in a trade with my homie........... he wouldnt cough up the bonnie tho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 30 2008, 11:59 PM~11481358
> *sick paint work homie
> *





thanks bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2008, 09:28 PM~11481220
> *ok ive been quiet,but not silent...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2008, 12:13 AM~11481414
> *
> *



turned out fly homie............. i had to lay the clear on kinda heavy to cover some of the flake, but once i cut it, she will be smooth as glass bro! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2008, 10:19 PM~11481440
> *turned out fly homie............. i had to lay the clear on kinda heavy to cover some of the flake, but once i cut it, she will be smooth as glass bro! :biggrin:
> *


  I TOLD YOU, IT WORKS THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2008, 12:24 AM~11481464
> * I TOLD YOU, IT WORKS THOUGH :biggrin:
> *




fo sho :biggrin: thanks for the tip bro! now i gotta try some different colors now! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2008, 10:28 PM~11481481
> *fo sho :biggrin:  thanks for the tip bro! now i gotta try some different colors now! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
the boat looks real good how about some pics of the 63 in the sun.
bet it will look good !!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

looking nice Drooped! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: And welcome to the club bro! keep up the great work...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 63 is nice as hell so whats the big secret marinate told u about?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 31 2008, 11:07 AM~11482827
> *that 63 is nice as hell so whats the big secret marinate told u about?
> *



just some paint tips....... those flake jobs are all rattle can bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 31 2008, 02:05 AM~11481902
> *looking nice Drooped! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: And welcome to the club bro! keep up the great work...
> *



thanks bro.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2008, 09:04 PM~11481376
> *nah..... i got the boat in a trade with my homie........... he wouldnt cough up the bonnie tho
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 31 2008, 10:38 AM~11482922
> *just some paint tips....... those flake jobs are all rattle can bro.
> *


metal specks?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 31 2008, 01:10 AM~11481655
> *hey homie
> the boat looks real good how about some pics of the 63 in the sun.
> bet it will look good !!!!!
> *



ask and you shal recieve :biggrin: 

not the greatest pics but it was quick.........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 31 2008, 12:00 PM~11482997
> *metal specks?
> *


  

my wagon was straight metal specs, this is a tru kandy job.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 31 2008, 11:45 AM~11482946
> *  :biggrin:
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the boat and imp look sick man! nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2008, 10:28 PM~11481481
> *fo sho :biggrin:  thanks for the tip bro! now i gotta try some different colors now! :biggrin:
> *




whats the tip?!?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 31 2008, 11:16 AM~11483040
> *
> 
> my wagon was straight metal specs, this is a tru kandy job.
> *


sweet im gonna try somethin on my next build :biggrin: not sure how itll work but i still gotta try lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 31 2008, 12:20 PM~11483054
> *sweet im gonna try somethin on my next build :biggrin:  not sure how itll work but i still gotta try lol
> *


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

DAM NICE RIDE JEFF  GIVE ME FIRST DIBS ON IT!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Sep 1 2008, 02:20 AM~11487519
> *DAM NICE RIDE JEFF   GIVE ME FIRST DIBS ON IT!!
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

paint looks awesome dude! cant wait to see this one finished!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Crazy rides Bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good. what color and plake is that?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 10:14 AM~11496054
> *looks good. what color and plake is that?
> *



on the tre? its silver metal specs (base) silver spray glitter (flake) and duplicolor anodized red over that  

and thanks bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 2 2008, 08:29 AM~11496405
> *on the tre? its silver metal specs (base) silver spray glitter (flake) and duplicolor anodized red over that
> 
> and thanks bro
> *



i got like 3 colors of the anodize cans but the hunidity down here is SO HIGH that it never lets it come out nice. i wish i can spray with that shit. i wanna do the red and gold colors with plake. :angry: what color interior u goin with?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 11:46 AM~11496502
> *i got like 3 colors of the anodize cans but the hunidity down here is SO HIGH that it never lets it come out nice. i wish i can spray with that shit.  i wanna do the red and gold colors with plake. :angry:  what color interior u goin with?
> *




prob. a light tan, with tan carpet, and some kandy accents maybe  

some penutbutter and jelly gutz :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sub box molded into the backseat, for the 63 imp


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ahhh i see what the big ass hole in the roof is for! looks good. i gotta do some of that fibereglass look on one of my models


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

gonna have the wheels set and ready to go in a little bit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and keep in mind, the sub box, is my first time doing anything like this, so it has its inperfections ya know


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2008, 08:24 AM~11515242
> *gonna have the wheels set and ready to go in a little bit
> 
> 
> ...





i like that backseat dog!! u gonna put a workin tv in there??!! armondo style?! thatd be playa....ill be check back in for the updates!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

never thought about that, that would bed bad as hell, but im puttin 2 subs back there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got the wheels where i want them, have the interior and the trunk and blackwash the grill and this will be done  




















































































just a mock up for now, i wanted to see what it would look like :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks sweet Jeff...the sub box came out pretty good. Bout time ya did some off the wall shit for yourself. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 4 2008, 12:29 PM~11516119
> *looks sweet Jeff...the sub box came out pretty good.  Bout time ya did some off the wall shit for yourself. :0  :biggrin:
> *



thanks bri...... i had to start somewhere ya know! figured ide start small, before i start cuttin up a whole kit


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks badass!! suprise u didnt bmf some lil gold stuff here and there to go with te wheels either way it looks great


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

looks sick! loving that color and wheel combo!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas...... i had a surplus of that color it seems....... it looks like that same color as the wagon, this one has way more flake in it tho


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2008, 10:44 AM~11516260
> *thanks fellas...... i had a surplus of that color it seems....... it looks like that same color as the wagon, this one has way more flake in it tho
> *




MO FLAKE OR NO FLAKE.....ITS TOP NOTCH MANE!! KEEP IT UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 4 2008, 01:01 PM~11516421
> *MO FLAKE OR NO FLAKE.....ITS TOP NOTCH MANE!! KEEP IT UP
> *



*
MO
*
flake, i know its hard to see in the pics, but this bitch sparkels in the dark haha :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2008, 10:04 AM~11516456
> *
> MO
> 
> ...


Na, that car sucks! so pack it up and ship to me!  :biggrin: 












J/K :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2008, 11:04 AM~11516456
> *
> MO
> 
> ...




thats how i am too!!! my Real 68 is flaked out too.... ALWAYS ROOM FOR MORE FLAKE!! lol looks good regardless bro. are those pegasus wheels?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn thats a nice impala bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 4 2008, 01:07 PM~11516479
> *thats how i am too!!!  my Real 68 is flaked out too.... ALWAYS ROOM FOR MORE FLAKE!!  lol  looks good regardless bro. are those pegasus wheels?
> *





yiz zir :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 4 2008, 01:07 PM~11516477
> *Na, that car sucks! so pack it up and ship to me!    :biggrin:
> J/K :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: 


YOUR A FUNNY DUDE LINC :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppe[email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this is for the homie linc and oldskoo  

motor is wired up, i need to add a battery, and a fuel line , dash has full gauges  

this should be done tomorrow for sure.................... and i know........... its a boat :biggrin: but its something right?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^ oops....... wrong pic haha :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damn bro send that six trey to me!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 9 2008, 10:48 PM~11562701
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Damn bro send that six trey to me!!!! :biggrin:
> *



let me finish it 1st :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

interior is done........... just have to wire and plumb the pumps, and a couple wires under the hood, add some glass, and this bitch is done :biggrin: 

it should be done by this weekend


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

that 63 is turning out great


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good....lotta lift w/ no camber?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 19 2008, 05:16 PM~11645893
> *Looks good....lotta lift w/ no camber?
> *



thanks bro, its got a little bit, it just doesnt look like the A-arms are extended 3-4 in ya know


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just curious...I have Stock arms on my S-10 and it cambers a little when its all the way up....looks good though...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like it has a lil baby one...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2008, 05:37 PM~11646042
> *looks like it has a lil baby one...
> *



:yes: :biggrin: lets just say, there extended an 1in. sound good? :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

63 looks good man! the soundsystem looks killer!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 19 2008, 05:16 PM~11645893
> *Looks good....lotta lift w/ no camber?
> *



lot of lift and not alot of camber!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/InPoPRfqNWM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/InPoPRfqNWM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Hurry up Dammit your taking Forever JK homie Looks damn good bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Sep 19 2008, 05:42 PM~11646084
> *63 looks good man! the soundsystem looks killer!
> *


thanks man......... i gotta find a spot for some amps, forgot about those


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 19 2008, 05:50 PM~11646151
> *Hurry up Dammit your taking Forever JK homie Looks damn good bro
> *



:biggrin: i know .......... it should be done this weekend


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 19 2008, 03:02 PM~11646249
> *:biggrin:  i know .......... it should be done this weekend
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good !!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2008, 09:11 PM~11647692
> *looks good !!
> *




thanks bro


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

put the amps on the rear floorboards or on the read deck..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 19 2008, 11:38 PM~11648831
> *put the amps on the rear floorboards or on the read deck..
> *



i was thinking about the rear floor board too, like behind the front seats, i dont think i wanna put them in the back window, because its smooth up there and it just shines :biggrin: i dont wanna break that up ya know  



thanks rick


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

if ya need a set of smaller amps to go there hit me up ill drop some in the mail for ya tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 20 2008, 12:16 AM~11649121
> *if ya need a set of smaller amps to go there hit me up ill drop some in the mail for ya tomorrow.
> *


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

How 'bout an update on the 40 pickup?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ its coming soon enough young grasshopper^^


:biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 9 2008, 07:35 PM~11562568
> *this is for the homie linc and oldskoo
> 
> motor is wired up, i need to add a battery, and a fuel line , dash has full gauges
> ...


boats looking sick!!! same with the imp! love the flake!! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 20 2008, 10:58 PM~11654335
> *boats looking sick!!! same with the imp! love the flake!! :cheesy:
> *



you too can have some flake :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: [email protected], kenny, spikekid999, mcloven, airbrushmaster




:biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 19 2008, 01:02 PM~11645368
> *interior is done........... just have to wire and plumb the pumps, and a couple wires under the hood, add some glass, and this bitch is done :biggrin:
> 
> it should be done by this weekend
> ...


DAMN THIS RIDE IS BAD ASS JEFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks joe.............. hit me up tomorrow bro, just not durrin the steeler game :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 9 2008, 07:35 PM~11562568
> *this is for the homie linc and oldskoo
> 
> motor is wired up, i need to add a battery, and a fuel line , dash has full gauges
> ...


Love that boat!! Dzine an artist from Chigago did a "lowrider" style boat for an exhibition.










I like yours better.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Sep 19 2008, 10:42 PM~11646084
> *63 looks good man! the soundsystem looks killer!
> *


  X-5


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 21 2008, 03:04 AM~11655857
> *Love that boat!! Dzine an artist from Chigago did a "lowrider" style boat for an exhibition.
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 21 2008, 07:30 AM~11656158
> * X-5
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

keep it up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

# 8 for 08'


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

boat and imp looks bad as fuck....whats next? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 23 2008, 10:40 AM~11673985
> *boat and imp looks bad as fuck....whats next? :biggrin:
> *



gotta finish up this 40 ford pick-up for the truck build off, im just tryin to clean off the bench of crazy projects, then i have a project i have to focus on for a homie of mine


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Bout time you finished JK homie Looks good bro


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

63 and the boat looks hot dude! good job man!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: 


thanks fellas!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

70 monte




























swangin :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking good man :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 12 2008, 05:46 PM~11844035
> *Looking good man :thumbsup:
> *




thanks bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good..........
















showoff!!! lol j.k


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice rides bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2008, 07:04 PM~11668002
> *# 8 for 08'
> 
> 
> ...



You can send that chevelle my way. I'll put it on my display shelf.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 12 2008, 07:42 PM~11844495
> *You can send that chevelle my way. I'll put it on my display shelf.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 12 2008, 11:51 AM~11844070
> *looks good..........
> showoff!!! lol j.k
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Oct 12 2008, 05:51 PM~11844070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




funny dudes :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

MONTE'S LOOKIN GOOD BUT THAT TRE IS ON POINT :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 13 2008, 01:11 AM~11846964
> *MONTE'S LOOKIN GOOD BUT THAT TRE IS ON POINT :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice stance on that Monte Homie I take it your going Green on this one :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 12 2008, 02:44 PM~11844025
> *70 monte
> 
> 
> ...



:0 oh i like that, great choice in stance bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 13 2008, 12:23 PM~11848740
> *Nice stance on that Monte Homie I take it your going Green on this one  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO


HAHA YEA, I DIDNT THINK ABOUT IT, BUT IT JUST SEEMS TO BE A GOOD COLOR FOR THIS RIDE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 13 2008, 12:30 PM~11848793
> *:0 oh i like that, great choice in stance bro
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 12 2008, 02:44 PM~11844025
> *70 monte
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE JEFF :wow:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

that 64 is sexy, homie, keep up the awesome work


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that monte is gonna b hella tight


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 15 2008, 10:17 PM~11874844
> *that monte is gonna b hella tight
> *


X2, love the 3 wheel...!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok well i got some new lighting and im just pissin around with the camera.................................. or am i? :0 


some wheels i had sittin around


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 wud up dade :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

or a hopper?




























:0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 08:19 PM~12108423
> *or a hopper?
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of an elco on here! An actual 1:1!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and some randoms of the monte............. just frame motor right now  

body is indisposed right now :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

that elco is bad ass man... put the damn wires on it


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

The big wheels r too big but a set of color matched 22's would look good on it. Don't put those gold things on it.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

whats up homie nice elco


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 11:21 PM~12108447
> *that elco is bad ass man... put the damn wires on it
> *




i prob. will when the tome comes


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 9 2008, 11:22 PM~12108457
> *The big wheels r too big but a set of color matched 22's would look good on it. Don't put those gold things on it.
> *




yea i was just pissin around with them, but yea ill have to try and make some smaller ones, thanks bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 9 2008, 11:27 PM~12108506
> *whats up homie nice elco
> *




*wud up homie* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

how did you make the see thruogh rims?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 11:47 PM~12108704
> *how did you make the see thruogh rims?
> *




ill let ya know when you ship out oldskoo's shit :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 11:16 PM~12108381
> *:0  wud up dade :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 9 2008, 07:53 PM~12108774
> *yeaaaaaaa bbbooooiiiiiiieeeeee  wea can i get a frunt clip likethat
> *


Hit up Twinn. I think the mold was broke but ask him...I might be mistaking.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 9 2008, 11:56 PM~12108795
> *Hit up Twinn. I think the mold was broke but ask him...I might be mistaking.
> *



thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 9 2008, 11:56 PM~12108795
> *Hit up Twinn. I think the mold was broke but ask him...I might be mistaking.
> *




check scaledreams.com ricks got the whole LS combo


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 08:43 PM~12108666
> *wud up homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT A DAMN THING :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 08:50 PM~12108744
> *ill let ya know when you ship out oldskoo's shit :biggrin:
> *


in another week
i talked to him on the phone


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 10 2008, 12:06 AM~12108919
> *NOT A DAMN THING :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



i hear that bro............... you see them chargers pulled one outa there ass today right!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 10 2008, 12:07 AM~12108935
> *in another week
> i talked to him on the phone
> *




a good homie did them up for me


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 12:05 AM~12108909
> *check scaledreams.com ricks got the whole LS combo
> *



um jobless at the moment ,man i hate being broke


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 10 2008, 12:09 AM~12108958
> *um jobless at the moment ,man i hate being broke
> *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 08:05 PM~12108909
> *check scaledreams.com ricks got the whole LS combo
> *


The front end that's on ur Elco is different from the monte carlo ls front clip. The one that's on urs is made to fit that car.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 9 2008, 06:17 PM~12109063
> *The front end that's on ur Elco is different from the monte carlo ls front clip. The one that's on urs is made to fit that car.
> *


x-2 but the LS combo would fit the Revell/Monogram El Camino easier  both 1:24


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 9 2008, 05:22 PM~12108457
> *The big wheels r too big but a set of color matched 22's would look good on it. Don't put those gold things on it.
> *


 :wow: is this the same Smallz we all know?? :loco: :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 08:20 PM~12109102
> *x-2 but the LS combo would fit the Revell/Monogram El Camino easier  both 1:24
> *


Tomato Tomato. :uh: I guess we should find out which el camino he has first b4 we open up our fat mouths huh? I assumed the 86 cuz that's the one in the pic.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2008, 12:21 AM~12109117
> *:wow: is this the same Smallz we all know??  :loco:  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 08:21 PM~12109117
> *:wow: is this the same Smallz we all know??  :loco:  :0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 10 2008, 12:24 AM~12109151
> *Tomato Tomato. :uh:  I guess we should find out which el camino he has first b4 we open up our fat mouths huh? I assumed the 86 cuz that's the one in the pic.
> *




yea it is the 86 ss

and i got this off beto a while back  already painted


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 08:25 PM~12109181
> *yea it is the 86 ss
> 
> and i got this off beto a while back   already painted
> *


I was talking about Dade cuz he asked about the clip. Im pretty sure he knows where to get a regular ls clip.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 10 2008, 12:28 AM~12109210
> *:yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



hey now ......... what i ever do to you? haha

you know im burgh all the way haha


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 9 2008, 06:24 PM~12109151
> *Tomato Tomato. :uh:  I guess we should find out which el camino he has first b4 we open up our fat mouths huh? I assumed the 86 cuz that's the one in the pic.
> *


 :cheesy: 




















thats the 86 from Bodine if i remember right


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 09:38 PM~12109320
> *:cheesy:
> thats the 86 from Bodine if i remember right
> *


 :no: i got the one from bodine! dropped has the one from Beto! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 9 2008, 06:40 PM~12109337
> *:no:  i got the one from bodine!  dropped has the one from Beto! :biggrin:
> *


twinns :cheesy: just like the 94 impalas in twinn's thread :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 09:31 PM~12109258
> *hey now ......... what i ever do to you? haha
> 
> you know im burgh all the way haha
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2008, 12:41 AM~12109347
> *twinns  :cheesy:  just like the 94 impalas in twinn's thread  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Nov 9 2008, 08:38 PM~12109320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questions answered ROLLIN'!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 10 2008, 12:41 AM~12109350
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 

thats what im talking about!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 9 2008, 06:43 PM~12109368
> *Looks like u remember wrong.
> Questions answered ROLLIN'!!!
> *


 :cheesy: i stand corrected..... same shit tho :tongue:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 09:44 PM~12109373
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thats what im talking about!
> *


damn next week you bring the beer ill make the ribs LOL


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 08:48 PM~12109410
> *:cheesy:  i stand corrected..... same shit tho  :tongue:
> *


Whatever. Just admit u shouldn't have poked this time......Its cool though it happens to the best of us.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 10 2008, 12:51 AM~12109440
> *damn next week you bring the beer ill make the ribs LOL
> *



:cheesy: sounds like a plan................. swing threw with that wagon


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WILL DO. IT'S GETING THERE HOMIE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 10 2008, 01:02 AM~12109559
> *WILL DO. IT'S GETING THERE HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...




everything takes time bro............... keep your eyes on the prize big homie :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 9 2008, 11:41 PM~12109350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that dude looks gay !!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

sup jeff !!!!!!!!
your rides are lookin good homie !!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 10 2008, 01:28 AM~12109789
> *that dude looks gay !!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> sup jeff !!!!!!!!
> ...




mad cause hes got hair huh greg? haha im just playin bro............. and thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 9 2008, 06:51 PM~12109445
> *Whatever. Just admit u shouldn't have poked this time......Its cool though it happens to the best of us.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


for the record..... i just stated that the LS combo would work on the Revell/Monogram El Camino easier  nothing about [email protected]'s ride  :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 09:37 PM~12109867
> *for the record..... i just stated that the LS combo would work on the Revell/Monogram El Camino easier  nothing about [email protected]'s ride    :cheesy:
> *


 :rant: :|


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 9 2008, 07:43 PM~12109907
> *:rant:  :|
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

they look alittle better on this :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

different wheels and peep the 75 front clip :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 12:18 AM~12121242
> *they look alittle better on this :0
> 
> 
> ...



aye homie. i get down with this bro.......you make them? what did you use? look like a nice 26" scale rim


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 11:18 PM~12121242
> *they look alittle better on this :0
> 
> 
> ...


stop it i love tham $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

shit... maybe some 8s! WHERE YOU GETTIN THA CHROME SHOES?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 11 2008, 02:22 AM~12121285
> *aye homie. i get down with this bro.......you make them? what did you use? look like a nice 26" scale rim
> *




they were a gift from a friend of mine  i think thats what they are........... 26's


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Now that's what im talkin' about. :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 11 2008, 02:22 AM~12121290
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *




i knew you would like :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 10:25 PM~12121328
> *i knew you would like :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 11 2008, 02:24 AM~12121320
> *Now that's what im talkin' about. :yes:  :yes:
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

alot better on the G-house then the elco  


im in the process of tryin to make some scale down color matched 22's for that elco


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 10:27 PM~12121347
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> alot better on the G-house then the elco
> ...


U beat me to the G-house.....lol I got the roof off mines but havent cut the front end off yet. And that elco gonna look good with the color match. What engine u gonna put in it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: [email protected], STREETRACEKING, Linc i know you got something to say :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 11 2008, 02:34 AM~12121413
> *U beat me to the G-house.....lol I got the roof off mines but havent cut the front end off yet. And that elco gonna look good with the color match. What engine u gonna put in it?
> *



im prob. gonna cut a nice sized sunroff in the G-HOUSE and i dont know what motor ima run yet? might just detail up the stock motor, unless i can find a tpi set up from the 67imp street machine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: [email protected], Joe padilla, customcoupe68, Linc


we got us a ninja fellas :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 11 2008, 02:23 AM~12121301
> *shit... maybe some 8s!  WHERE YOU GETTIN THA CHROME SHOES?!
> *




there diecast tuner wheels............... 2 sets, cut in half, and some clear sheet styreen in between


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2008, 02:43 AM~12121494
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


dont start with me :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 08:44 PM~12121505
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dont start with me :biggrin:
> *


i would but i gotta get my stomach together first....























:barf: :barf: :barf: :happysad:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 10:36 PM~12121442
> *im prob. gonna cut a nice sized sunroff in the G-HOUSE and i dont know what motor ima run yet? might just detail up the stock motor, unless i can find a tpi set up from the 67imp street machine
> *


Use the whole 67 impala chassis.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 11 2008, 03:17 AM~12121715
> *Use the whole 67 impala chassis.
> *



x2 it works and fits perfect


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 03:20 AM~12121723
> *x2 it works and fits perfect
> *




for real? i did not know that  good shit fellas. thanks


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

can i c a pic of the back of the rim?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 11:34 PM~12121416
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: [email protected], STREETRACEKING, Linc i know you got something to say  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 13's homie! 13's :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 11 2008, 03:31 AM~12121760
> *
> 
> 
> ...




if you look on the passengerside, you can see the back of the rim


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 11 2008, 03:48 AM~12121809
> *:biggrin:  13's homie! 13's  :biggrin:
> *




man ive been itchin to build a donk :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 11 2008, 03:48 AM~12121809
> *:biggrin:  13's homie! 13's  :biggrin:
> *



tru but danm homie ,its tight the way it is now ,it will look good on 13s too


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 10 2008, 09:17 PM~12121715
> *Use the whole 67 impala chassis.
> *


or revell 65 :biggrin: :biggrin: :tongue: comes with inner fenderwells


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 09:53 PM~12121822
> *man ive been itchin to build a donk :biggrin:
> *


your ass been itching? :tongue:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 03:53 AM~12121822
> *man ive been itchin to build a donk :biggrin:
> *



then scrach muddafuka :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fawk all ya muddah fawkers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 12:35 AM~12109855
> *mad cause hes got hair huh greg? haha im just playin bro............. and thanks
> *


hahahahaha
funny but true homie
my hair aint nothin but a long ago distant memory lmao :biggrin: 
gotta bust balls on the steelers but after last night I aint got much
to say cause the birds suck !!!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 04:00 AM~12121845
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  fawk all ya muddah fawkers :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 11 2008, 05:53 AM~12122030
> *hahahahaha
> funny but true homie
> my hair aint nothin but a long ago distant memory lmao :biggrin:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: yea the steelers............... or should i say big ben had a terrible game. but we will be back next week for sure


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i like the ghouse what red rims are those? does it have a front to it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2008, 11:35 AM~12122901
> *i like the ghouse what red rims are those? does it have a front to it?
> *



nope there clear red rims, made by dade county


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THEM RIMZ ARE DUBS, CALLED LOW LOW FLOATERS ,THEY PUT THEM ON THEIR DIECAST CARS NOW!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUILD A DONK,I HAVE A FEW MORE ON MY BENCH,BUT NO 1 CAN BUILD A DONK LIKE THE HOMIE PANCHO,HIS RIDES ARE SICK!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 11 2008, 12:07 PM~12123099
> *THEM RIMZ ARE DUBS, CALLED LOW LOW FLOATERS ,THEY PUT THEM ON THEIR DIECAST CARS NOW!
> *




:no: nope................. they were made for me by dade county!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 11 2008, 12:09 PM~12123107
> *BUILD A DONK,I HAVE A FEW MORE ON MY BENCH,BUT NO 1 CAN BUILD A DONK LIKE THE HOMIE PANCHO,HIS RIDES ARE SICK!
> *




ima put some work into this one buddy.................... try and give pancho a run for his money :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2008, 11:55 PM~12121828
> *or revell 65  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :tongue:  comes with inner fenderwells
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 08:09 AM~12123110
> *:no:  nope................. they were made for me by dade county!
> *



OK THINK WHAT YA WANT BRO,I SELL DIECAST CARS ON THE WEEKEND,THIS IS A NEW STYLE OF WHEEL THEY ARE TRYING!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 08:11 AM~12123133
> *ima put some work into this one buddy.................... try and give pancho a run for his money :biggrin:
> *


 :0 do i here a challenge :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 11 2008, 12:12 PM~12123146
> *OK THINK WHAT YA WANT BRO,I SELL DIECAST CARS ON THE WEEKEND,THIS IS A NEW STYLE OF WHEEL THEY ARE TRYING!
> *




and im telling you that ive had these wheels for almost 6 months now, i had dade county build them for me, i can take these apart and see where he made cuts an shit! 



these were made for me a while ago bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 11 2008, 12:13 PM~12123150
> *:0  do i here a challenge  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK I BELIVE YA BRO,JUST BUILD UR DONK AND SHUT UP! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 11 2008, 12:17 PM~12123183
> *OK I BELIVE YA BRO,JUST BUILD UR DONK AND SHUT UP! LOL
> *




:nicoderm: :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 08:20 AM~12123203
> *:nicoderm:  :loco:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 12:24 AM~12121312
> *they were a gift from a friend of mine   i think thats what they are........... 26's
> *


Like those wheels alot, do you know were your friend got them from if you dont mind?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good Homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCE 94_@Nov 11 2008, 01:31 PM~12123819
> *Like those wheels alot, do you know were your friend got them from if you dont mind?
> *


he made them for diecast wheels  

hit up dade county for more info, im sure he'll hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 11 2008, 02:02 PM~12124168
> *Lookin good Homie
> *




thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 03:14 PM~12124904
> *he made them for diecast wheels
> 
> hit up dade county for more info, im sure he'll hook it up :biggrin:
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=49283


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

am i sensin a lil donk build off for us 2?? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 11 2008, 05:20 PM~12126470
> *am i sensin a lil donk build off for us 2?? :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 11 2008, 05:20 PM~12126470
> *am i sensin a lil donk build off for us 2?? :biggrin:
> *



i want in nuggas


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 03:14 PM~12124904
> *he made them for diecast wheels
> 
> hit up dade county for more info, im sure he'll hook it up :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 05:22 PM~12128795
> *i want in nuggas
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 07:22 PM~12128795
> *i want in nuggas
> *


u got it... mines already paintd tho thats it...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 11 2008, 07:38 PM~12128978
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


oh hell naw homie u'd smash me to pieces...
jk :biggrin:


whens it start?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 05:22 PM~12128795
> *i want in nuggas
> *


X3 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Nov 11 2008, 05:20 PM~12126470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



itson muddafuks 

and candy you gotto find another kit to build


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dog ate the other one


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 DAMN YA JUST CARRYIN ON A STRAIGHT CONVERSATION UP IN HURR :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sunroof cut, trunk hinged and a roof molding(dont know if ima keep it tho) and mocked up  feed back welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i wont in!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 11 2008, 10:47 PM~12129693
> *i wont in!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good.....4 a donk!!! :dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2008, 06:58 PM~12129825
> *lookin good.....4 a donk!!! :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 11 2008, 10:47 PM~12129693
> *i wont in!
> *



naw you cant get in ,nugga you must have your donk licence in wich you dont have pimp :biggrin: so pimp get your donk licence and you can get in :biggrin: theres no room for rookies when it comes to this rank


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 11:01 PM~12129862
> *naw you cant get in ,nugga you must have your donk licence in wich you dont have  pimp  :biggrin:  so pimp get your donk licence and you can get in  :biggrin: theres no room for rookies when it comes to this rank
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

so i was thinkin............... pearl white with some red gutz? with the red wheels?

whatcha thank?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 07:25 PM~12130129
> *so i was thinkin............... pearl white with some red gutz? with the red wheels?
> 
> whatcha thank?
> *


That would look nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 09:23 PM~12128803
> *thanks homie
> *



i got your back bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 11:25 PM~12130129
> *so i was thinkin............... pearl white with some red gutz? with the red wheels?
> 
> whatcha thank?
> *



what about a two tone roof? from the roof trim forward (red) and the res pearl white? just thinkin what would look right!!! cause if not, ima take that roof trim off maybe, or just foil it :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 11 2008, 06:07 AM~12123099
> *THEM RIMZ ARE DUBS, CALLED LOW LOW FLOATERS ,THEY PUT THEM ON THEIR DIECAST CARS NOW!
> *


Jada Mercedes got them.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-MERCEDES-BENZ-S55...A1%7C240%3A1318

Jada ones have center hubs :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2008, 11:38 PM~12130265
> *Jada Mercedes got them.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-MERCEDES-BENZ-S55...A1%7C240%3A1318
> ...



these will too playboi :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 08:01 PM~12129862
> *naw you cant get in ,nugga you must have your donk licence in wich you dont have  pimp  :biggrin:  so pimp get your donk licence and you can get in  :biggrin: theres no room for rookies when it comes to this rank
> *


what i dont have licence 4 1:1car so i dont need no licence shit u know that u is working on my crown right. so u saying me and my new gto cant get in? shit i guss we be on the outside looking in geting high ass a m/f  u all know im comp dont lat the bad pics fool u :biggrin:







 $$$$$ on me :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 12 2008, 02:35 AM~12132436
> *what i dont have licence 4 1:1car so i dont need no licence shit u know that u is working on my crown right. so u saying me and my new gto cant get in? shit i guss we be on the outside looking in geting high ass a m/f   u all know im comp dont lat the bad pics fool u  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lomfl yous a trip pimp ,lol u want in


----------



## dropped[email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2008, 03:58 AM~12132947
> *lomfl yous a trip pimp ,lol u want in
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 06:46 AM~12133523
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


whats this :uh: im in r not?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 12 2008, 02:44 PM~11844025
> *70 monte
> 
> 
> ...


hows this one going ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 12 2008, 02:31 PM~12135363
> *hows this one going ?
> *




its in the 408 as we speak..........  

in the mean time, its interior and motor


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 12 2008, 02:25 PM~12135299
> *whats this  :uh:  im in r not?
> *




i aint got shit to do with no build off mayne...............! 


im building mine for ME and thats it!


catch me after this one is done


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well sence im waiting on the body to get back from paint, i added a couple things.


chain bridge and some photoetched knockoffs.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey homie it looks like your frame is crooked LOL just givin ya shit homie looks good so far keep it going homie  

Where is your 58???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

flocked


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 15 2008, 01:22 AM~12162053
> *Hey homie it looks like your frame is crooked LOL just givin ya shit homie looks good so far keep it going homie
> 
> Where is your 58???
> *




:biggrin: thanks bro  


the 58 mis just chillin right now, ima cut the roof out sometime soon, im really not looking forward to foilin that bitch tho................. it looks hno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2008, 10:27 PM~12162117
> *:biggrin:  thanks bro
> the 58 mis just chillin right now, ima cut the roof out sometime soon, im really not looking forward to foilin that bitch tho................. it looks  hno:
> *


I know what you mean man that thing is a bitch to foil but you have about 2 months get crackin homie :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

how'd u get the flocking so like * deep* lookin? I cant get it to look like that!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 15 2008, 01:29 AM~12162139
> *I know what you mean man that thing is a bitch to foil but you have about 2 months get crackin homie  :biggrin:
> *




man its gonna take me a month alone to foil that fawker :biggrin: haha i better get crackin haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 15 2008, 01:30 AM~12162141
> *how'd u get the flocking so like * deep* lookin?  I cant get it to look like that!
> *




what do ya mean ''deep'' lookin?

1st off what kinda flock you usein?............ thats kens fuzzy fur, and by far the best shit ive used yet.

and how are you puttin it on bro?

i sprayed the floor the same green as the car, then i let it dry, and then i sprayed 3M spray glue over the green, then take the flocking and put it in a sifter(small one) and just sift over the glue, then you pat down the flocking with your finger lightly, then re-spay the glue and repeat the prosess with the flocking, and sift till you get the look you want.


hope that helps bri.................. and if you have any questions, hit me up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SICK SO FAR BRO!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that chain setup is tight bro uffin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well u cleared that up easily for me Jeff...i havent tried spray adhesive for it. What i always done was either paint it & lay the flocking down or white glue & flock. And i use a small salt shaker to lay out the flocking...not sure what kind of flocking it is, its from Hobbytown.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 15 2008, 02:25 AM~12162599
> *that chain setup is tight bro  uffin:
> *




thanks bro  


michaels 72in. of the shit for 4 bucks.................... so all my whips will have chain bridge for a while :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 15 2008, 02:29 AM~12162639
> *well u cleared that up easily for me Jeff...i havent tried spray adhesive for it.  What i always done was either paint it & lay the flocking down or white glue & flock.  And i use a small salt shaker to lay out the flocking...not sure what kind of flocking it is, its from Hobbytown.
> *




yea i would get rid of the salt shaker and git a small sifter, works real good!

it breaks it up great, and i get no clumps at all  

if you need anything man, you know where to find me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 15 2008, 02:40 AM~12162724
> *BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks bro................ you know me................... pushin for rookie of the year :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Not if i can i got something to do bout dat!!!! :biggrin: 

Hey Mayne call me tommorrow so we can chop it up, on u kno!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2008, 08:37 PM~12162700
> *thanks bro
> michaels 72in. of the shit for 4 bucks.................... so all my whips will have chain bridge for a while :biggrin:
> *


hook it up mang


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 15 2008, 02:50 AM~12162818
> *Not if i can i got something to do bout dat!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Mayne call me tommorrow so we can chop it up, on u kno!
> *





fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 15 2008, 03:20 AM~12163059
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *





wud up wit that bet :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 15 2008, 12:27 AM~12163102
> *wud up wit that bet  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Roesart (Jun 30, 2008)

[[email protected],Nov 15 2008, 12:20 AM~12162033]
well sence im waiting on the body to get back from paint, i added a couple things.
chain bridge and some photoetched knockoffs.

















































[/quote]
awesome


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn nice work!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x2.....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good man, what kinda paint is going on the body


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 15 2008, 11:18 PM~12167939
> *lookin good man, what kinda paint is going on the body
> *




the body is in the 408 right now, gettin some patern work done :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good jeff that chain looks perfect scale


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 15 2008, 11:21 PM~12167950
> *the body is in the 408 right now, gettin some patern work done :0
> *


got ya... well that shit should be hot when it returns


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 15 2008, 11:23 PM~12167964
> *got ya... well that shit should be hot when it returns
> *




:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 11:22 PM~12167959
> *lookin good jeff that chain looks perfect scale
> *




thanks jake.................... i found that shit at michaels, pretty cheap


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 15 2008, 08:21 PM~12167950
> *the body is in the 408 right now, gettin some patern work done :0
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 16 2008, 12:04 AM~12168243
> *:0  :0  hno:  hno:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: the deal 2 weeks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 16 2008, 08:42 PM~12173547
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: the deal 2 weeks homie
> *





^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ thast a chargers fan that lost the bet hahahahahahahaha


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice chassis Homi


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 16 2008, 08:58 PM~12173647
> *Nice chassis Homi
> *




thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well my internet was down for 4 days or some shit like that, and now i know what its like to be a crack feind with no crack :biggrin: i damn near lost my mind, but did put in a little bit of work on the caprices interior, i will post pics up later on today :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok so my plan was that the car was to be shot in pearl white with a red interior, and i picked up the super white instead of pearl white....................ooops!

oh well im just run with it  

here the dash of the interior


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2008, 05:42 AM~12218871
> *well my internet was down for 4 days or some shit like that, and now i know what its like to be a crack feind with no crack :biggrin: i damn near lost my mind, but did put in a little bit of work on the caprices interior, i will post pics up later on today :biggrin:
> *


i know what you mean bro, the internet is sooooo fukkin addictive, it sucks when you can't talk to your lil fam


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 10:14 AM~12219321
> *i know what you mean bro, the internet is sooooo fukkin addictive, it sucks when you can't talk to your lil fam
> *




:yessad: this is my home away from home :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2008, 09:22 AM~12219368
> *:yessad:  this is my home away from home  :biggrin:
> *


exactly, if i'm not workin or sleepin, i'm here :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2008, 07:10 AM~12219302
> *ok so my plan was that the car was to be shot in pearl white with a red interior, and i picked up the super white instead of pearl white....................ooops!
> 
> oh well im just run with it
> ...


i like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: even tho i dont like that big ass car love tham rims :biggrin: and b/d gat that 350 out of thar and put that big boy! under the hood u never know whan u have 2 run from 5-0 that little 350 just wont get tham 6's moveing


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TIGHT ASS BUILD BRO....I LIKE! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 21 2008, 12:35 PM~12220278
> *i like it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: even tho i dont like that big ass car  love tham rims :biggrin:  and b/d gat that 350 out of thar and put that big boy! under the hood u never know whan u have 2 run from 5-0 that little 350 just wont get tham 6's moveing
> *




thanks bro................... i was thinkin the same thing bout the motor, i just gotta find something good to throw under the hood


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 21 2008, 03:14 PM~12221657
> *TIGHT ASS BUILD BRO....I LIKE! :cheesy:
> *




thanks marky mark :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.  I LIKE THE NICE DETAIL GUT'S.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2008, 05:49 PM~12222967
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.   I LIKE THE NICE DETAIL GUT'S.
> *




thanks biggs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 21 2008, 05:49 PM~12222973
> *:0  :0  lookin good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking Good Bro.......Like the red color inside........... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 21 2008, 07:32 PM~12223810
> *Looking Good Bro.......Like the red color inside........... :thumbsup:
> *



thanks fellas


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 21 2008, 06:35 AM~12220278
> *i like it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: even tho i dont like that big ass car  love tham rims :biggrin:  and b/d gat that 350 out of thar and put that big boy! under the hood u never know whan u have 2 run from 5-0 that little 350 just wont get tham 6's moveing
> *


thats a big block in there :uh: thought u knew


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2008, 01:53 AM~12292167
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



its comein soon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: SWWWWWEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 30 2008, 01:59 AM~12292210
> *:biggrin: SWWWWWEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



 thanks bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

[email protected],Nov 21 2008, 04:10 AM~12219302]
ok so my plan was that the car was to be shot in pearl white with a red interior, and i picked up the super white instead of pearl white....................ooops!

oh well im just run with it  









[/quot



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2008, 09:38 PM~12292874
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> thats make me wanna hurrel
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fawker


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2008, 09:41 PM~12292894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  fawker
> *


 at least my wheels have hubs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2008, 03:45 AM~12292919
> *at least my wheels have hubs
> *




man.................. mine are under construction :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2008, 05:44 PM~12222920
> *thanks bro................... i was thinkin the same thing bout the motor, i just gotta find something good to throw under the hood
> *


may i suggest a ross gibson 502? :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 30 2008, 11:06 PM~12297596
> *may i suggest a ross gibson 502?  :0
> *




may not be a bad ideah


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Nov 30 2008, 08:06 PM~12297596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 do it  than come find me at a stop light and c what she do! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

build it or ship it to me!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 1 2008, 12:51 AM~12298798
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> do it    than come find me at a stop light and c what she do! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 1 2008, 01:01 AM~12298900
> *build it or ship it to me!
> *




:scrutinize: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok long awaited for me anyways :biggrin: 

and if you dont know about the 408

you do now :biggrin: 

big thanks to 408nut for the fly ass paint job :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

holy crap man..... that is bad ass


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 1 2008, 04:36 PM~12302964
> *holy crap man..... that is bad ass
> *




:biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Wow is all I can say homie looks badass I knew you had something up your sleeve get at me in a pm I have some ????"s for you :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 1 2008, 04:42 PM~12303023
> *:biggrin: Wow is all I can say homie looks badass I knew you had something up your sleeve get at me in a pm I have some ????"s for you :biggrin:
> *


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

sick ass paint job ...... props to 408....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn that thing is beautiful


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

OH MAN THATS AN REALLY NICE PAINT JOB.........LIKE THE :WILD STYLE:
NICE NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 1 2008, 04:59 PM~12303195
> *OH MAN THATS AN REALLY NICE PAINT JOB.........LIKE THE :WILD STYLE:
> NICE NICE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

killer work


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 get er done



:biggrin: 


> ok long awaited for me anyways :biggrin:
> 
> and if you dont know about the 408
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> :0 :0 get er done
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN! That's some nice-ass paint  !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

dont swap frames!!! looks fantastic like that!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 1 2008, 05:39 PM~12303467
> *   dont swap frames!!! looks fantastic like that!!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

of the hook on that paint job.i say leave it as is. sits great.


damn thats a wild ass paint job ,DAMN ! ! ! :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks fellas


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 1 2008, 02:34 PM~12303432
> *DAMN! That's some nice-ass paint  !
> *



FoSho


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well son of a bitch!...thats clean as hell bro


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 1 2008, 01:46 PM~12303069
> *sick ass paint job ...... props to 408....
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i guess you must be the pop king in your closet! :biggrin:...closet pimpin!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*i see you got it.im lovin the 3 wheel motion stand still the colors matched up coo too.cant wait to see the BMF done n the final clear stage.*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 1 2008, 07:41 PM~12304786
> *i guess you must be the pop king in your closet! :biggrin:...closet pimpin!!
> *




:roflmao: WTF? hahahaha


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

U BETTER LEAVE IT IN 3 WHEEL,ITS CLEAN, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FOILED AND CLEARED!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

oh its stayin up in 3 fo sho  

and thanks again to 4O8nut for the killer paint


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i agree with linc. dont change frames. matches real nice.!!! bad as fuck now just get done. motor looki bad ass also


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

shit,shit,shit,shit that is TTIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHTTTTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

NICE RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 1 2008, 05:45 PM~12304817
> *i see you got it.im lovin the 3 wheel motion stand still the colors matched up coo too.cant wait to see the  BMF done n the final clear stage.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YOU GET DOWN BRO..THIS ONE CAME OUT SICK!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Hell yeah bro that Monte is tight as fuck. :0 Once you put the clear and BMF on it's going to pop.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2008, 09:55 PM~12316877
> *Hell yeah bro that Monte is tight as fuck. :0  Once you put the clear and BMF on it's going to pop.
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Dec 2 2008, 09:14 PM~12316443
> *NICE RIDE :thumbsup:
> *




thanks joe


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 2 2008, 07:46 PM~12317552
> *thanks joe
> *


See my advatar im back no more bets for me :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Dec 2 2008, 10:55 PM~12317670
> *See my advatar im back no more bets for me  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: yea your not the bettin type :biggrin: 

good thing we didnt bet the farm :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

joe, didnt u have a steelers avatar up not to long ago?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 3 2008, 12:22 AM~12318892
> *joe, didnt u have a steelers avatar up not to long ago?
> *



yea he did, we bet on the game when pittsburgh played san deigo , and he lost and had to sport a steelers avie for a couple weeks  

and if i woulda lost i woulda had to sport a chargers avie for a couple weeks :uh:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 2 2008, 09:22 PM~12318892
> *joe, didnt u have a steelers avatar up not to long ago?
> *


 :yessad: :banghead: :tears:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 3 2008, 12:30 AM~12319013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

SHEEEEIT. that paint on the monte is BAD ASS !!!!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 2 2008, 10:47 PM~12320059
> *that wasnt a fair bet at all bro, they didnt stand a chance at all....
> :rofl:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Dec 3 2008, 01:56 AM~12320148
> *THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



now thats just plain effed up joe :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 2 2008, 11:06 PM~12320269
> *now thats just plain effed up joe :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Dropped, you ready to watch all the cowboys fans make p more excuses on why they lose...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 3 2008, 02:44 AM~12320634
> *Dropped, you ready to watch all the cowboys fans make p more excuses on why they lose...lol
> *



oh no doubt


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> ok long awaited for me anyways :biggrin:
> 
> and if you dont know about the 408
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that monte is fukn SICK!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

TTT
damn jeff 
that turned out really sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!
I know you have to be happy with that. :biggrin: 
cant wait to see how you finish it. its going to look awesome !!!!!!!!
I love 408's style of painting :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 4 2008, 08:11 AM~12332229
> *TTT
> damn jeff
> that turned out really sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



thanks greg

408 is a mad man with the paint, and i have to wait on a couple more things to come in before i finish, so it should come out nice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 3 2008, 03:43 AM~12321115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HURRup and get it DONE!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Goddamn!! that Monte is tight as hell!!! 408 your a freakin' artist!!! :thumbsup: 




I wonder if I get censored again in the country that puts his trust in God.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 4 2008, 12:51 PM~12333586
> *HURRup and get it DONE!
> *




slow down grasshopper, ill get er done  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Oops... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 4 2008, 01:40 PM~12334047
> *Goddamn!! that Monte is tight as hell!!! 408 your a freakin' artist!!! :thumbsup:
> I wonder if I get censored again in the country that trusts God.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 




but thanks J


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2008, 07:12 PM~12306251
> *  oh its stayin up in 3 fo sho
> 
> and thanks again to 4O8nut for the killer paint
> *


your welcome again bro. :biggrin: i really havent been online cause i had to pullsome overtime at work.  cant wait to see the final stage.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 5 2008, 11:36 PM~12349486
> *your welcome again bro. :biggrin: i really havent been online cause i had to pullsome overtime at work.  cant wait to see the final stage.
> *




i still gotta get some clear, and add some scripts and shes golden :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ive been workin on some builds! nice to see you at work building jeff!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 6 2008, 12:26 AM~12350013
> *ive been workin on some builds! nice to see you at work building jeff!
> *



im always doin something bro....................... always  


its good to see you back at it tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

will these work for u or u need longer rears?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2008, 10:46 PM~12355824
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nah bro, they look fine  

and are those doughs? or you make them?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

just pissin around............................... future projects maybe?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 1 2008, 05:45 PM~12304817
> *i see you got it.im lovin the 3 wheel motion stand still the colors matched up coo too.cant wait to see the  BMF done n the final clear stage.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2008, 01:57 AM~12357484
> *just pissin around............................... future projects maybe?
> 
> 
> ...



and anyone have a 1/20 syclone layin around, if so let me know


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 7 2008, 08:59 AM~12358672
> *NICE      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 6 2008, 07:56 PM~12357472
> *nah bro, they look fine
> 
> and are those doughs? or you make them?
> *


made them..... i still gotta pick up the tiny washers i ordered for donuts  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2008, 10:56 PM~12373196
> *made them..... i still gotta pick up the tiny washers i ordered for donuts    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hit me up on the cyclone bro!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

whats up bro.im still waitin to check out that Monte with some BMF on it n some more clear. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 19 2008, 10:57 PM~12479676
> *whats up bro.im still waitin to check out that Monte with some BMF on it n some more clear. :biggrin:
> *



i still need to get some clear bro................. i cant find that shit anywhere up here, i have a couple more places in mind to look tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2008, 04:56 PM~12373196
> *made them..... i still gotta pick up the tiny washers i ordered for donuts    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got the ideah from bodine :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what wheels are those?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 23 2008, 12:01 AM~12503412
> *what wheels are those?
> *




there the wires from the 65 linc, with the 1109 front lip and the 2bar knockoff from the 61imp


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 23 2008, 12:03 AM~12503442
> *nice! :biggrin:
> *



the pics do them no justice at all................. they look way better in person


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i think i'll give it a whirl right now! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 23 2008, 12:06 AM~12503487
> *i think i'll give it a whirl right now! :biggrin:
> *




haha thats what i thought when i seen it in bodines thread :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that must have been one stolen from my aunts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 23 2008, 12:12 AM~12503571
> *  that must have been one stolen from my aunts.
> *



dude! i know you were all excited and ran to the stash to huh


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2008, 09:15 PM~12503613
> *dude! i know you were all excited and ran to the stash to huh
> *


 :roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 23 2008, 12:24 AM~12503709
> *:roflmao:  :yessad:
> *



sorry dude


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

aint no thang! 



























just packem up and shipem my way!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 23 2008, 01:26 AM~12504450
> *aint no thang!
> just packem up and shipem my way!    :biggrin:
> *




what you got? :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2008, 10:58 PM~12504699
> *what you got? :biggrin:
> *


haha! what you need!? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2008, 02:16 PM~12302806
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 24 2008, 12:40 AM~12512622
> *:dunno:
> *



what you talkin bout willis


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this has been layin around for about 6 months now

it will get finished in 09' for sure, i just need to get some chrome done for this and a ford pick-up and its golden :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

which kit is that 57?? lets see u and lb808 in a 57s buildoff :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2008, 08:50 PM~12540083
> *which kit is that 57?? lets see u and lb808 in a 57s buildoff  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 27 2008, 11:57 PM~12540164
> *:biggrin:
> *



what you workin on foo? :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2008, 08:47 PM~12540063
> *this has been layin around for about 6 months now
> 
> it will get finished in 09' for sure, i just need to get some chrome done for this and a ford pick-up and its golden :biggrin:
> ...


That thing is sweet. GIVE IT TO ME.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 28 2008, 12:06 AM~12540289
> *Hosted on Fotki
> *




send me the linc to them wheels man! i gotta grab a set or 2  


and you puttin that motor you got off rick in that bitch? :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 28 2008, 12:09 AM~12540325
> *That thing is sweet. GIVE IT TO ME.
> *




:biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2008, 09:09 PM~12540330
> *send me the linc to them wheels man! i gotta grab a set or 2
> and you puttin that motor you got off rick in that bitch? :0
> *


No gonna kit bash the KIT engine. But try to detail the FUCK out of it. Modernize it as if it where to be raced TODAY.
Here's the link to the rims. http://stores.ebay.com/Fast-Eddies-World-o...5QQftidZ2QQtZkm


The slicks can be bought through RICK. Pegasus makes a REALLY/REALLY nice set of DRAG wheels.

This is what the set looks like. http://shop.rpphobby.com/product.sc?catego...9&productId=186 
I just order a couple of sets through RICK http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa.../StoreFront.bok


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2008, 08:47 PM~12540063
> *this has been layin around for about 6 months now
> 
> it will get finished in 09' for sure, i just need to get some chrome done for this and a ford pick-up and its golden :biggrin:
> ...


what kit is that?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 28 2008, 12:18 AM~12540421
> *what kit is that?
> *




model king spirit of 57 kit


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2008, 09:10 PM~12540342
> *:biggrin:  thanks bro
> *


Fucker i'm not asking. I'm telling. GIMME/GIMME. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 28 2008, 12:16 AM~12540398
> *No gonna kit bash the KIT engine. But try to detail the FUCK out of it. Modernize it as if it where to be raced TODAY.
> Here's the link to the rims. http://stores.ebay.com/Fast-Eddies-World-o...5QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> The slicks can be bought through RICK. Pegasus makes a REALLY/REALLY nice set of DRAG wheels.
> ...



 thanks bro  you know me......................... im on it ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 28 2008, 12:22 AM~12540478
> *Fucker i'm not asking. I'm telling. GIMME/GIMME. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fawker............. you better put up 2 or 3 for this one


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2008, 09:26 PM~12540525
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fawker............. you better put up 2 or 3 for this one
> *


Who, said anything about trading?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 28 2008, 12:27 AM~12540539
> *Who, said anything about trading?
> *




:twak: go to your room :biggrin: 


tryin to bully me from 6hours away haha!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i would throw this in there but its too damn small, the motor is 1/25 and the car is 1/24, and there is a huge difference, and looks stupid under that big ass hood :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2008, 06:33 PM~12540598
> *:twak:  go to your room :biggrin:
> tryin to bully me from 6hours away haha!
> *


5 hrs nikka....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 12:51 AM~12540803
> *5 hrs nikka....
> *




you know what i ment foo :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 28 2008, 01:05 AM~12540945
> *NICE!
> *




just tryin to keep up bro :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice engine homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 28 2008, 08:08 AM~12542652
> *Nice engine homie
> *




thanks homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

fresh from the paint booth......................... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2008, 03:29 PM~12571559
> *fresh from the paint booth.........................  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:0 :0 THAT SHIT IS CLEAN HOMIE !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

homie jay a.k.a. pink86regal hooked it the fuck up............. thanks homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2008, 03:33 PM~12571591
> *homie jay a.k.a. pink86regal hooked it the fuck up............. thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


no problem dawg,i got u. i love to paint so its no biggie. cant wait 2 see her done. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: ima geter done :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 nice builds.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> > ok long awaited for me anyways :biggrin:
> >
> > and if you dont know about the 408
> >
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 31 2008, 06:59 PM~12571843
> *:0 nice builds.
> *




 projects .............. dont get it twisted, im takein over for RO :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2008, 05:00 PM~12571854
> *  projects .............. dont get it twisted, im takein over for RO :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2008, 05:00 PM~12571854
> *  projects .............. dont get it twisted, im takein over for RO :biggrin:
> *


Nice.. why build when you can have projects...

How bout you drop that pt "project" in the mail for me.. Make sure ya include the wheels...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 31 2008, 08:14 PM~12572496
> *Nice.. why build when you can have projects...
> 
> How bout you drop that pt "project" in the mail for me.. Make sure ya include the wheels...
> *




nah........ ima finish that PT ''project'' sometime soon, and then ima try and talk you into sellin me that orange cooper to go right next to it


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Good luck with that.. Ive never sold off one of my builts.. Dont think I could let one go.. Id miss it to much..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 31 2008, 08:34 PM~12572678
> *Good luck with that.. Ive never sold off one of my builts..  Dont think I could let one go.. Id miss it to much..
> *




 sure about that? itll look real good next to the PT :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yea so you should send the pt this way..lol..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2008, 01:00 PM~12571854
> *  projects .............. dont get it twisted, im takein over for RO :biggrin:
> *


at least i paint my own shit  :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

WOW. harsh man.. I bet that stings a bit.. LMAO..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

a little, but its not like i cant paint period :biggrin: i just cant paint right now! too fuckin cold :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

It took him a while to reply.. Did you have to take some personal time?? Get a few tissues and dry the eyes before you could type... LMAO.. Its all good man.. You do alot more then me.. I havent touched shit in months.. Hell I just hoard shit now.. Someday ill build again..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 31 2008, 10:00 PM~12573366
> *It took him a while to reply.. Did you have to take some personal time?? Get a few tissues and dry the eyes before you could type... LMAO.. Its all good man.. You do alot more then me.. I havent touched shit in months.. Hell I just hoard shit now.. Someday ill build again..
> *



you have an excuse tho, you run a buisness  



i just need to much shit to finish mine  and if i dont have it or the funds to get what it needs to finish, its goes off to the side till i do


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2009, 03:36 AM~12575298
> *damn
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

one more


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> It took him a while to reply.. Did you have to take some personal time?? Get a few tissues and dry the eyes before you could type...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> > It took him a while to reply.. Did you have to take some personal time?? Get a few tissues and dry the eyes before you could type...
> >
> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

The paint job on the Monte and the Five eight are sick Bro ! 

Can't wait to see them done ! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 1 2009, 06:34 PM~12577893
> *The paint job on the Monte and the Five eight are sick Bro !
> 
> Can't wait to see them done !  :cheesy:
> *




thanks bro............. but 408nut did the monte and homie pink86regal did the ''8''


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2008, 04:07 PM~12573435
> *you have an excuse tho, you run a buisness
> i just need to much shit to finish mine    and if i dont have it or the funds to get what it needs to finish, its goes off to the side till i do
> *


 :werd: EXACTLY..... i just been doin that longer than you.... i don;t stop building becasuse i run out of stuff for one project.... i start another one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2009, 03:38 PM~12577913
> *thanks bro............. but 408nut did the monte and homie pink86regal did the ''8''
> *


Yes, i've read that, but that just means you know some fuckin good painters, and now you'll finish them, have some sick rides for the shelf, and make them paints justice ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2009, 06:38 PM~12577914
> *:werd:  EXACTLY..... i just been doin that longer than you.... i don;t stop building becasuse i run out of stuff for one project.... i start another one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: just wanna do it right :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 1 2009, 06:45 PM~12577954
> *Yes, i've read that, but that just means you know some fuckin good painters, and now you'll finish them, have some sick rides for the shelf, and make them paints justice !  :biggrin:
> *




let just say 09' will be a good year for builds :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

PM ME HOMIE ARE WE ON FOR THIS WEEKEND I GOT THE BEER


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice projects jeff that pt gonna be badass too bad its not a hemi lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool shit Jeff wherre is the 58 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ask and you shal receive raf :biggrin: 

i just got the suspension to sit where i want it , and got some red walls done up, and the interior is flocked (ibuildmyown's flocking)<~~ great shit by the way  
and the interior is all black and i BMF'ed the pipeing on the seats an shit.


let me know what ya thank :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 thas fuckin sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2009, 08:36 PM~12604147
> *nice projects jeff that pt gonna be badass too bad its not a hemi lol
> *



thanks jake, wtf you been?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 bitch is hard as fuck jeff!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 4 2009, 11:15 PM~12606123
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  thas fuckin sick!
> *




:biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats tight

whered you get the redlines?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 4 2009, 11:16 PM~12606138
> *:0  :0  bitch is hard as fuck jeff!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *





and you know this mayne :biggrin: thanks for the killer paint jay


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

that's sick.is that a fade on the roof?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2009, 11:19 PM~12606172
> *thats tight
> 
> whered you get the redlines?
> *




painted them


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Foo that is sick nice touch with the red walls homie got down


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

new page and im postin again :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 4 2009, 11:21 PM~12606198
> *that's sick.is that a fade on the roof?
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 4 2009, 11:22 PM~12606211
> *Damn Foo that is sick nice touch with the red walls homie got down
> *




thanks raf................. figured ide kick 09' off right :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 4 2009, 11:23 PM~12606225
> *
> *






:yes: homie jay a.k.a. pink86regal hooked it up


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2009, 08:24 PM~12606243
> *thanks raf................. figured ide kick 09' off right :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2009, 10:22 PM~12606213
> *new page and im postin again  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2009, 08:22 PM~12606213
> *new page and im postin again  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like those REDLINES.......................... put those in my BOX too. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 4 2009, 05:36 PM~12606422
> *I like those REDLINES.......................... put those in my BOX too.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 4 2009, 11:36 PM~12606422
> *I like those REDLINES.......................... put those in my BOX too.  :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

You get that ORANGE BLOSSEM kit yet?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

wicked it 58 man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 4 2009, 11:39 PM~12606471
> *You get that ORANGE BLOSSEM kit yet?
> *




:nosad: im guessin they put that bitch on a row boat :biggrin: and then a donkey to pittsburgh :biggrin: so i should see it in about another month haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Jan 4 2009, 11:41 PM~12606485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks fellas


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

puttin in the work homie !!!!!!!
they look damn good but when you gonna try some patterns yourself ??????
I know you could do it you can paint good :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 4 2009, 11:50 PM~12606598
> *puttin in the work homie !!!!!!!
> they look damn good but when you gonna try some patterns yourself ??????
> I know you could do it you can paint good :thumbsup:
> *




thanks greg................. but when the weather clears up, ill give it a go


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Lookin damn good bro.Seems like a new trend is in effect....redlines.Im diggin it.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lovin the patterns on that bad boy!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin insanely badass bro...lovin the redlines. Not my fav of cars, but black makes it look good. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2009, 08:42 PM~12606502
> *:nosad:  im guessin they put that bitch on a row boat  :biggrin:  and then a donkey to pittsburgh :biggrin: so i should see it in about another month haha
> *


SNAIL MAIL :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 5 2009, 02:12 AM~12608160
> *SNAIL MAIL  :biggrin:
> *




ill get it soon enough :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the 58 is gorgeous!! love the reds !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 5 2009, 03:45 AM~12608839
> *the 58 is gorgeous!! love the reds !
> *




:biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got the interior done, now its moveing on to the motor


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:uh: god dam that bitch is bad :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

heres the motor done, and a couple shot of the interior and some 3wheelin

only thing left is to put the bumpers and few more little details here and there and shes done, should be done tonight


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn thats coming alone bad as hell jeff :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 8 2009, 03:23 PM~12643452
> *damn thats coming alone bad as hell jeff :0
> *




thanks jay


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that car is rad! i love the red walls! i see what you were talking about the blackwashing now too! looks awsome! nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: 
nice job lookin sweet!
got to get me this tires
:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

dammnn right tight one !! like the red lines...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good jeff :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very tight paintjob homie   !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that thing looks mean as hell :thumbsup:

nice details man


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good jeff i like the colors nice and evil :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

58 lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas  


well its done................. if it wasnt for homie jay, this bitch would still be in the box, thanks for the push and the paint bro  



1st finish build for 09'


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE RIDE . WHATS UP WITH THAT MONTE????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 9 2009, 12:54 AM~12648614
> *NICE RIDE . WHATS UP WITH THAT MONTE????
> *




thanks bro.................... i gotta find the clear he uses, and its on and crackin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*waiting for some updates*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 16 2009, 02:33 PM~13295254
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

heres a little update for the little kids that like to ''look'' on this site  




















































shes comein along slowly :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its really dope bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks good Dropped!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 17 2009, 03:53 AM~13302313
> *its really dope bro  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 17 2009, 03:55 AM~13302318
> *Looks good Dropped!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

TIGHT SHIT BRO:biggrin: .........NICE FLIX..... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 17 2009, 06:31 AM~13302598
> *TIGHT SHIT BRO:biggrin:  .........NICE FLIX..... :thumbsup:
> *



 :biggrin: thanks fellas


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 17 2009, 12:53 AM~13302313
> *its really dope bro  :thumbsup:
> *


True


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE GASSER DROPPED ! NOW FINISH IT !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 17 2009, 09:53 PM~13309230
> *NICE  GASSER  DROPPED !  NOW  FINISH IT !
> *



thanks mini

lol soon


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn bitch..... march????? WTF where them updates at fool :twak: :twak:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 16 2009, 11:34 AM~13904799
> *damn bitch..... may????? WTF where them updates at fool  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 16 2009, 12:34 PM~13904799
> *damn bitch..... October????? WTF where them updates at fool  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MAN U HAVE DUN SOME NICE WORK. WORK OF A PRO. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2007, 06:28 PM~9211508
> *project 40
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS ONE, SHOW ME SOME NEW PIC.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

the truck is still floatin around somewhere, but that 6fo is long gone!


thanks D :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

W'sup brother! Any updates on the orange 4' with the white top? Or that baddass 59' Elco? :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

man i like everything about this 59!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 18 2010, 12:19 PM~16325239
> *:twak:
> *





why you bustin my ballz lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 18 2010, 02:26 PM~16326289
> *W'sup brother! Any updates on the orange 4' with the white top? Or that baddass 59' Elco? :biggrin:
> *




yea that 64 has been long gone lol, and the elco is still sittin here in the box, just gotta get it out and finish it one of these days!  

its just simple shit too, i dont know why ive bullshittin with it :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 18 2010, 02:34 PM~16326386
> *
> 
> 
> ...





thanks alot brother


----------



## jjaysonn42 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi bro ,
great work , i was amazed to see these pics so nice keep it up.  

_________________________

Reputation Management


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

gonna go ahead and bump my shit :biggrin: its nothin great, but atleast i post pics of my scheeeeit :biggrin: 



78 monte promo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i never posted pics of the 61 imp ''long gone''


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

good shit jeff! lovin that elco. and that drop top monte is dope as shit! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 21 2010, 06:54 PM~16679754
> *good shit jeff! lovin that elco. and that drop top monte is dope as shit!  :biggrin:
> *




thanks brother


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and the shop truck :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2010, 03:35 PM~16680031
> *and the shop truck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sik work on this bro, like how u got it to lay flat all the way round :biggrin:  . Man i gotta build one of these lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work all around.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the dually. Fab work looks great bro!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2010, 02:53 PM~16679749
> *i never posted pics of the 61 imp    ''long gone''
> 
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFUL......... :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 21 2010, 05:13 PM~16680863
> *Badass work all around.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 22 2010, 10:58 AM~16686862
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> *




thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:yes: nice builds dropped 


time for paint on the shop truck uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 22 2010, 06:24 PM~16690266
> *:yes: nice builds dropped
> time for paint on the shop truck  uffin:
> *





ehh gotta re-do the bed :angry: but sence i got the ideah on how its done, the next one should be cleaner


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 25 2010, 01:39 AM~16718384
> *      :wave:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 18 2008, 09:48 AM~10896558
> *Betos Elco found a new home
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE tht monte camino :biggrin: :thumbsup: heres my old one


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave: Sup brotha!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2010, 04:48 PM~16679700
> *gonna go ahead and bump my shit :biggrin:  its nothin great, but atleast i post pics of my scheeeeit :biggrin:
> 78 monte promo
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 22 2010, 01:54 AM~16958179
> *:wave: Sup brotha!!
> *




:biggrin: 







































































:biggrin: some details in the interior and some KO's and a plate and shes done


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

them monte's are lookn good. i am going to have to find one and get some chevyguy all over it. lol---but before i can start another one i need to finish all the stuff ive got laying around here first.lol. looks good keep it up.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## [email protected]irth (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 22 2010, 09:10 AM~16959706
> *them monte's are lookn good. i am going to have to find one and get some chevyguy all over it. lol---but before i can start another one i need to finish all the stuff ive got laying around here first.lol. looks good keep it up.
> *





thanks bro!  and getter done :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

finished up the monte, and worked on this blazer today :biggrin: gotta add some subs, and shes done too   




















































































































all comments welcome


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Jeff.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Blazer looks bad as fuck!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

time to update the thread lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

box stock build ''just for fun'' :biggrin: 



rat packer nova gasser


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

lookin goooooood bro :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

you talk about my builds ....shit look at yerrs talkin bout my shit look good ***** speak for yorself !! :angry: 















































lovely bro just lovely

and that jimmy if the rims cum up missin dont come lookin at me :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


catch that shit up on blocks huh? :biggrin: 



thanks foo


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 11:56 PM~17604899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> catch that shit up on blocks huh? :biggrin:
> thanks foo
> *



hell naw the jaks wud still be unda it.aint got time to liftin all that heavy shit .the bloks .the jak .and the rims ,fuk that i traded u some jaks for your rims :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 



youza clown foo :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 11:56 PM~17604899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> catch that shit up on blocks huh? :biggrin:
> thanks foo
> *



oh yea u kno wut foo mean in creole (hatian creole) that shit means crazy..... :angry: y u snitchen(in rileys voice)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 26 2010, 12:04 AM~17605030
> *oh yea u kno wut foo mean in creole (hatian creole)  that shit means crazy..... :angry:  y u snitchen(in rileys voice)
> *





snitchin :dunno: whatchu talkin bout willis :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

looks like this monte wont be joining the collection any time soon  shit happens , i tried to do it to send it this week :tears: 

second round will be a charm


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17927912
> *looks like this monte wont be joining the collection any time soon    shit happens , i tried to do it to send it this week  :tears:
> 
> second round will be a charm
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 30 2010, 04:24 PM~17927912
> *looks like this monte wont be joining the collection any time soon    shit happens , i tried to do it to send it this week  :tears:
> 
> second round will be a charm
> ...





its all good brother  take your time bro! that shit was looking real good too! them paterns were serious! :biggrin: 

if you need anything chawper, just let me know


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 30 2010, 02:08 PM~17928232
> *its all good brother   take your time bro! that shit was looking real good too! them paterns were serious! :biggrin:
> 
> if you need anything chawper, just let me know
> *



i tried man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 30 2010, 05:12 PM~17928248
> *i tried man
> *




bro, i told you there is no rush at all, im just like any other man, just keep me updated thats all  

take your time bro, ill be here lol i know your swamped at work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

the 80 promo to complete the set 78-80 :biggrin: 


next is the elco promos  

but heres what i got so far, let me know whatcha think fellas


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 30 2010, 07:46 PM~17930917
> *the 80 promo to complete the set 78-80 :biggrin:
> next is the elco promos
> 
> ...




YOU ARE THE UNDISPUTED MONTE KING FOO!!! :biggrin: Looks SWEET J!!! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 30 2010, 10:53 PM~17930994
> *YOU ARE THE UNDISPUTED MONTE KING FOO!!! :biggrin: Looks SWEET J!!! :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: 


thanks bro, i do got a nice collection of um


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

forgot all about my thread lol.................... ima have to start keepin updates for sure!























:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2010, 09:11 AM~18243352
> *forgot all about my thread lol.................... ima have to start keepin updates for sure!
> :biggrin:
> *




:uh: Aint that the truth! When the f*ck are you gonnna stop running your mouth? shut the f*ck up and build!!!!!!!!!!!  


















































































:biggrin: Just playin bro! I been checkin the Dynasty thread. Cant wait to see what's in the JB corner


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

you need a monte on some big chromes.. lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 6 2010, 04:07 PM~18246221
> *you need a monte on some big chromes.. lol..
> *





and you need another on spokes :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

i gots two on spokes..lol.. i just happened to not build them..lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 6 2010, 05:03 PM~18246663
> *i gots two on spokes..lol.. i just happened to not build them..lol..
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> *([email protected] @ Aug 6 2010, 09:11 AM)
> forgot all about my thread lol.................... ima have to start keepin updates for sure!*







> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 6 2010, 08:29 AM~18243407
> *:uh: Aint that the truth! When the f*ck are you gonnna stop running your mouth? shut the f*ck up and build!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  Just playin bro! I been checkin the Dynasty thread. Cant wait to see what's in the JB corner
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


We're lookin' for a Monte with some sick patterns bro !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 maybe soon :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2010, 04:37 PM~18246915
> *:0  maybe soon :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :rimshot: :run: :sprint:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 22 2010, 06:33 AM~16959611
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

where you been at!? i text you the other day!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 14 2010, 04:37 PM~18309063
> *where you been at!? i text you the other day!!!
> *





hmmm..................... i musta missed that one............ hit me up again bro!  

and shit man, between the kids and brandon in football practice now, i dont have time for shit no more!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

loving those monte's man. i see where your heart is! ha.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

DAMN! i seen this bumped to the top and I thought you built something :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 14 2010, 10:52 PM~18310662
> *DAMN! i seen this bumped to the top and I thought you built something :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




thats funny right now lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 14 2010, 07:52 PM~18310662
> *DAMN! i seen this bumped to the top and I thought you built something :biggrin:
> *


X2 i thought some glass house builds were gonna hit already!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw, just keep doin your thang...1/2 hour at a time! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE DROPPED !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 24 2010, 01:02 PM~18394257
> *
> 
> 
> ...



he is like this...... :banghead: :banghead: :tears:, at home with no computer!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2010, 03:38 PM~18394540
> *he is like this...... :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:, at home with no computer!
> *












........







.......
















:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2010, 04:38 PM~18394540
> *he is like this...... :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:, at home with no computer!
> *





:wave: :biggrin: 


i was goin nutz man!


but alil sum sum for the bump trend  

final clear on the monte......................... RICK! :biggrin: 

and alil mock up of a wagon im doin for big nate!




















notice anything?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Monte looks good bro.... And that wagon is lookin gangsta...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks J


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

whats up with them rims mayne? :biggrin: shits lookin good bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 25 2010, 05:03 PM~18404146
> *whats up with them rims mayne? :biggrin:  shits lookin good bro!
> *


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Love the wagon, cant wait... paint the dishes black and throw em in my box...looks good under it :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 25 2010, 09:04 PM~18406766
> *lookin good bro!!!!!!!!
> *



X2!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2010, 04:28 PM~18401457
> *Monte looks good bro.... And that wagon is lookin gangsta...
> *


YES


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bring this back from the dead lol



i got the body in the mail yesterday from jay, and fin ta get crackin on this soon, i have a couple more things to wrap up 1st with some other people and then its all good :biggrin: 



































































:cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 09:08 AM~18532357
> *bring this back from the dead lol
> i got the body in the mail yesterday from jay, and fin ta get crackin on this soon, i have a couple more things to wrap up 1st with some other people and then its all good :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 10 2010, 04:14 PM~18535000
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 hno: :thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: I thought that was the one u got from 408nut looks good too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 10 2010, 06:10 PM~18535744
> *:wow: I thought that was the one u got from 408nut looks good too
> *




naw the body i got from 408nut got sold a while back to oldlow&slo, so i had the chassis still and got another body and sent that shit to jay to work some majic on, and he hooked it the fuck up, there is alot of paterns in this paint that dont show up in these pics :0 :wow: :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 07:49 PM~18537488
> *naw the body i got from 408nut got sold a while back to oldlow&slo, so i had the chassis still and got another body and sent that shit to jay to work some majic on, and he hooked it the fuck up, there is alot of paterns in this paint that dont show up in these pics :0  :wow:  :0
> *


this always happens to me :angry: fuk it, glad u like it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 10 2010, 11:20 PM~18537707
> *this always happens to me :angry: fuk it, glad u like it!
> *




its not your fault lol, its my shitty ass camera that wont pic that shit up :angry:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 06:49 PM~18537488
> *naw the body i got from 408nut got sold a while back to oldlow&slo, so i had the chassis still and got another body and sent that shit to jay to work some majic on, and he hooked it the fuck up, there is alot of paterns in this paint that dont show up in these pics :0  :wow:  :0
> *


 maybe sum outside pics wil show the paintjob better ? :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 11 2010, 01:00 AM~18538895
> * maybe sum outside pics wil show the paintjob better ? :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 11 2010, 02:00 AM~18538895
> * maybe sum outside pics wil show the paintjob better ? :cheesy:
> *




maybe.................. ill have to see whats up


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 11 2010, 01:55 PM~18541583
> *maybe.................. ill have to see whats up
> *


I bet that Monte will freakin' pop in the sun !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 24 2010, 09:22 PM~18397509
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> i was goin nutz man!
> but alil sum sum for the bump trend
> ...


i know what those wheels are now... i did the same thing myself..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

HERE IS A LINK TO THE CINCY SHOW..... 

http://www.cincinnatiautoreplicas.org/id22.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 24 2011, 05:07 PM~20170479
> *HERE IS A LINK TO THE CINCY SHOW.....
> 
> http://www.cincinnatiautoreplicas.org/id22.html
> *




ill see whats up................ i wanna make it out there to one of them shows, but you fools need to start coming to some pittsburgh shows too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

been a while................so ima try real hard to keep this thread updated, as well as the dynasty thread and facebook as well  


thanks for the jump start E, and ronnie!............ couple words from them cats to get my ass moving already!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

still needs some touchin up and alil sandin! not bad for my first time lol :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 12:10 AM~20182980
> *been a while................so ima try real hard to keep this thread updated, as well as the dynasty thread and facebook as well
> thanks for the jump start E, and ronnie!............ couple words from them cats to get my ass moving already!
> 
> ...


Jeff doin a donk build? No shit! My eyes are locked on this here build!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: never did one before, and ronnie told me to do something simple, to get back in the swing of thangs........... and this was the first kit i looked at lol, i opened it up and there were two sets of wheels in the box, some 1301's and these blades.......... so i went with the blades  

i think ima build the trailer too and put a 75 on it gettin towed by the donk lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good so far brotha i told u would get back into things


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 26 2011, 01:32 AM~20183156
> *lookin good so far brotha i told u would get back into things
> *




thanks ronnie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2011, 10:10 PM~20182980
> *been a while................so ima try real hard to keep this thread updated, as well as the dynasty thread and facebook as well
> thanks for the jump start E, and ronnie!............ couple words from them cats to get my ass moving already!
> 
> ...


 STUPID CLEAN.. I AM LOVING THE WORK... THE TRAILER IDEA SOUNDS COOL TOO..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Jeff, that looks sweet bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks fellas................ im tryin


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

The Caprice is looking good so far. Keep at it.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I am diggin what you got goin on there bro Keep it up


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> been a while................so ima try real hard to keep this thread updated, as well as the dynasty thread and facebook as well
> thanks for the jump start E, and ronnie!............ couple words from them cats to get my ass moving already!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2011, 10:27 PM~20183107
> *:biggrin:  never did one before, and ronnie told me to do something simple, to get back in the swing of thangs........... and this was the first kit i looked at lol, i opened it up and there were two sets of wheels in the box, some 1301's and these blades.......... so i went with the blades
> 
> i think ima build the trailer too and put a 75 on it gettin towed by the donk lol
> *


yes!!! go with it! thats a good idea! a donk for a tow pig! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok updates need more updates :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice donkey bro. Love the under hood detail so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

no real updates today, but i did manage to cut the trunk open lol.............. now looking for ideahs on what to do in there?!?!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 11:52 PM~20190290
> *no real updates today, but i did manage to cut the trunk open lol.............. now looking for ideahs on what to do in there?!?!
> *


whats up brotha.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 10:52 PM~20190290
> *no real updates today, but i did manage to cut the trunk open lol.............. now looking for ideahs on what to do in there?!?!
> *


since its a donk...gotta go with speaker goodies! hit up the boys from LUGK! those texas boys will know what to do!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 27 2011, 02:11 AM~20190397
> *since its a donk...gotta go with speaker goodies! hit up the boys from LUGK! those texas boys will know what to do!
> *




oh theres no doubt its gettin some bumps in the trunk! :biggrin: its just figurein out where the hell to start! there is no sort of lip to even start,and the trunk side walls go straight up to the trunk lid lol

ill figure something out....... hopefully sometime today!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 27 2011, 01:55 AM~20190309
> *whats up brotha.
> *




wud up D :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!


i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!


let me know whatcha thing fellas!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 07:51 AM~20208477
> *some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!
> i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!
> let me know whatcha thing fellas!
> ...


thats gonna look bad ass homie! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 29 2011, 11:02 AM~20208548
> *thats gonna look bad ass homie! :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks bro!  im tryin! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

For the Prez ...........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

im waitin on a grill to come in for the caprice, shit broke while i was tryin to cut it open for a PE grill  

anyone out there ever put a PE grill in a 76 caprice? if so, what did you do?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2011, 08:05 AM~20317863
> *im waitin on a grill to come in for the caprice, shit broke while i was tryin to cut it open for a PE grill
> 
> anyone out there ever put a PE grill in a 76 caprice? if so, what did you do?
> *



I use the Dremel with a Small cut off wheel for the top part of the grill. Then for the sides and bottom of the grill I just scored it with the back of a # 11 blade.

It's easier to do the second part with the blade when the grill is in place on the body. (use a old body if you don't want to harm the new one) . This way the grill doesn't move while you're cutting and has less of a chance to break.

JM .02 hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 12 2011, 09:19 AM~20317903
> *I use the Dremel with a Small cut off wheel for the top part of the grill. Then for the sides and bottom of the grill I just scored it with the back of a # 11 blade.
> 
> It's easier to do the second part with the blade when the grill is in place on the body. (use a old body if you don't want to harm the new one) . This way the grill doesn't move while you're cutting and has less of a chance to break.
> ...





ahh shit! i never thought about that tone! :biggrin: thanks bro! ima try that as soon as i can find a new grill lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok so im waitn on a grill for the caprice .............. and i wanted to see where my paint skills went, seein that i havent painted anything sense last summer maybe! :uh: 

so i started this old funny car! :biggrin: im having fun with it too!



























































let me know whatcha think fellas!


and linc....... as you can see the weather is starting to warm up enough to paint......... so your next! i just started this funny car to sorta warm up the spray hand lol............ :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and instead of wastin money on paint i couldnt use (airbrush) i decided to foil the sheild for inside the body of the funny car! more of a real metal look if you ask me!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 06:08 AM~18532357
> *bring this back from the dead lol
> i got the body in the mail yesterday from jay, and fin ta get crackin on this soon, i have a couple more things to wrap up 1st with some other people and then its all good :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and this is the bench as we speak!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 07:51 AM~20208477
> *some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!
> i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!
> let me know whatcha thing fellas!
> ...


This is fuckin badass dogg wat color it goin to be :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2011, 11:07 AM~20431037
> *and instead of wastin money on paint i couldnt use (airbrush) i decided to foil the sheild for inside the body of the funny car! more of a real metal look if you ask me!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 
looks really good!


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bad ass work up in here homie nice builds! :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Apr 27 2011, 12:13 PM~20431073
> *This is fuckin badass dogg wat color it goin to be :biggrin:
> *





thanks bro, i was thinkin kandy orange with tan guts? not really sure yet! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 27 2011, 12:16 PM~20431095
> *:wow:  :0
> looks really good!
> *





:biggrin: thanks doc.


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

Builds are looking good J.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 27 2011, 03:45 PM~20432423
> *Builds are looking good J.
> *





thanks charles!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 27 2011, 12:25 PM~20431154
> *bad ass work up in here homie nice builds! :wow:  :wow:
> *




:biggrin: thanks bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2011, 09:09 AM~20431054
> *and this is the bench as we speak!
> 
> 
> ...


nice diverse lineup u got there


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looking good jeff!

im liken that purple color!!!

what is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 27 2011, 04:09 PM~20432590
> *looking good jeff!
> 
> im liken that purple color!!!
> ...



thanks bro!

its dupli color lite gray met. with dupli color metal cast purple over top


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 27 2011, 03:58 PM~20432524
> *nice diverse lineup u got there
> *




gotta venture out, lots of different shit to build ya know


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2011, 01:15 PM~20432612
> *thanks bro!
> 
> its dupli color lite gray met. with dupli color metal cast purple over top
> *


deadly! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats a bad a$$ funny car Dropped ! And i see the fatties but from that angle in the pic i don't like that look !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2011, 01:16 PM~20432619
> *gotta venture out, lots of different shit to build ya know
> *


yea i got some other stuff but cant ever get into them like i can a truck lol


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 09:51 AM~20208477
> *some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!
> i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!
> let me know whatcha thing fellas!
> ...



THIS ONE IS LOOKING TIGHT EVERYTIME :wow: :thumbsup: 

WAT RESINS SPEAKERS ARE THOSE?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 06:41 PM~20433456
> *Thats  a  bad  a$$  funny  car    Dropped !  And  i  see  the  fatties    but  from that  angle  in the  pic  i don't  like  that  look  !
> *





ill snap some pics for you in a little bit, they look like the wheels i showed you from that photobucket account a while back! all ballon'd' out!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 27 2011, 10:14 PM~20435096
> *THIS ONE IS LOOKING TIGHT EVERYTIME :wow: :thumbsup:
> 
> WAT RESINS SPEAKERS ARE THOSE?
> *





thanks bro......... the speakers are from my home boy nate!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 28 2011, 08:05 AM~20438328
> *ill snap some pics for you in a little bit, they look like the wheels i showed you from that photobucket account a while back! all ballon'd' out!
> *


Yes may be a better pic will help ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 09:10 AM~20438342
> *Yes  may  be a  better  pic  will  help  ! :biggrin:
> *





you get busy on that shit yesterday? will the mudder tires work?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 28 2011, 08:19 AM~20438367
> *you get busy on that shit yesterday? will the mudder tires work?
> *


UM! No luck for me ! I do think that the 1/32 scale will work for what we seen yesturday ! I would need 3 tires to do 1 and i had a hard time finding and caster wheels that would work with the with of the tire i was using and they were about half as wide of the width of a So-Real tire!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 08:51 AM~20208477
> *some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!
> i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!
> let me know whatcha thing fellas!
> ...


looks great. I love how you boxed in the engine bay. I REALLY need to do that on my next build.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 28 2011, 08:07 AM~20438333
> *thanks bro......... the speakers are from my home boy nate!
> *


Who is that? I need a few.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2011, 09:09 AM~20431054
> *and this is the bench as we speak!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn bish! i didnt know u still build!! lol j.k

looking real good. really like that shade or purp!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 28 2011, 08:04 PM~20442285
> *:0  damn bish! i didnt know u still build!! lol j.k
> 
> looking real good. really like that shade or purp!
> *





lol thanks bro........... im tryin lol


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2011, 09:36 AM~20431232
> *thanks bro, i was thinkin kandy orange with tan guts? not really sure yet! :biggrin:
> *


any update pics and were did you get the rims from :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Apr 30 2011, 11:25 PM~20456424
> *any update pics and were did you get the rims from :biggrin:
> *




hopefully, ill have some color on it in about a week or two, im more focused on the funny car at the moment!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Buils lookin' good Jeff!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 1 2011, 12:30 AM~20456795
> *Buils lookin' good Jeff!!
> *





thanks C, im tryin :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2011, 10:18 PM~20644800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dibbs on the glass! :biggrin: 

hit me up fool! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 28 2011, 01:20 AM~20644809
> *dibbs on the glass!  :biggrin:
> 
> hit me up fool!  :biggrin:
> *




you know it!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2011, 01:18 AM~20644800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U LUKY I LIKE YOU SO ILL KEEP THE FUKED UP THINGS I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THIS BUILD TO MYSELF  ................... :biggrin: .....BUT SERIOUS.... :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 28 2011, 02:34 AM~20645129
> *U LUKY I LIKE YOU SO ILL KEEP THE FUKED UP THINGS I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THIS BUILD TO MYSELF  ................... :biggrin: .....BUT SERIOUS.... :angry:
> *




lol why you pissed foo?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice project! Keep at it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 28 2011, 08:24 PM~20648330
> *Nice project! Keep at it!
> *




thank you sir! :biggrin:


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

LOVE THE SIDEKICK!!!! Where u get one?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2011, 10:18 PM~20644800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice idea for a bad kit. Looking good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

my latest build to try and get me out of my funk................! i hope it works lol


its a 1/25 scale taco trike! M.A.S. PE front wheel, flocked interior and thats about it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

my jada plastic vette! carbon fiber hood an roof, parts box wheels and re did the suspension so the wheels sit out more!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> my latest build to try and get me out of my funk................! i hope it works lol
> 
> 
> its a 1/25 scale taco trike! M.A.S. PE front wheel, flocked interior and thats about it!


That trike is solid bro, I love that PE front wheel !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good Jeff. I really like that trikes motor...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas.................. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Lookin good Jeff. I really like that trikes motor...


you gonna wire it up?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> you gonna wire it up?!



this was something to get me outa my funk, and get me building, if i wire up the motor, then i gotta run fuel lines, and add a fuel talk, and blah, blah blah......... PE pedals,run break lines ...... the works! and i wasnt tryin to get into all that, just build and try and finish something!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> this was something to get me outa my funk, and get me building, if i wire up the motor, then i gotta run fuel lines, and add a fuel talk, and blah, blah blah......... PE pedals,run break lines ...... the works! and i wasnt tryin to get into all that, just build and try and finish something!


so call it almost finished and wire it up and put it in the year end build!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> so call it almost finished and wire it up and put it in the year end build!!



nope! im calling it done! lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> nope! im calling it done! lol


why?! WE need to jump into this year build off!! its a good start!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> why?! WE need to jump into this year build off!! its a good start!!


so ill throw it in and still call it done! i wanted it to be something to jump start me and get my ass goin, and it sorta worked! im not tearing it all back apart just to wire it up! 

right now im just tryin to get my groove back, not go crazy......... that will come! trust me!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Jeff like the Vette ! Nice job !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Man Jeff like the Vette ! Nice job !



thanks dave!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> thanks dave!


Piss off don't talk to me !


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

dade county said:


> U LUKY I LIKE YOU SO ILL KEEP THE FUKED UP THINGS I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THIS BUILD TO MYSELF  ................... :biggrin: .....BUT SERIOUS.... :angry:


 You gotta jump back on this one mate! Get out of your funk quick, cause this is tight! I got a soft spot for unusual kits gettin done up.....


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Buggers, sorry I pinched and quoted the wrong one, it meant to be the sidekick model you started...my bad mate


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

NICE WORK drop!! IMO these are DONE, they don't all have to be completely detailed. Nothing wrong with doing some lighter work & just getting a cpl kits finished for the shelf. now get back to that Sidekick :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

That's exactly what I was thinkin diggy! I just wanted to finish shit up and get on a roll.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Piss off don't talk to me !


Eat shit you ass hat.......... !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Hmm...........


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:wow: Damn, ain't seen you around here in a while.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm...........


Hummmm.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm...........


about time you came back!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Someone blew the dust off this thread


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Lol it was dusty as fuck lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Lol it was dusty as fuck lol


Welcome to layitlow guy post your builds in here


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Welcome to layitlow guy post your builds in here


What he said  damn newbs


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Welcome to layitlow guy post your builds in here


:roflmao::roflmao: 

FUCKIN NEWBS!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

yea yea........... damn newbs lol


----------

